# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  Клуб ЕР

## Амина

*4 декабря в 12 ч в Залах Таис (Плеханова, 96\1) состоится открытие  Клуба семейной культуры "Леля"!
Приглашаются все, с детками любого возраста!
Вкусняшки в кармашке с собой приветствуются)
Орг.сбор со взрослого человека 150 р
* В помещении очень тепло, везде пол с подогревом, сменка по сути не нужна, но если кому так комфортнее, берите с собой *в обуви и бахилах там нереально*. Раздевлка при входе, все вещи можно оставить там, так что одевайтесь полегче.
Для детей будут игрушки, рисовалки, мячи большие и маленькие, - скучать не придется)

----------


## kiara

Чего тишина-то? Никому не интересно?))) А мы очень всех-всех ждем) есть мысль устроить настоящий праздник! Семейный праздник. Кстати - в идеях этого праздника мы очень нуждаемся, так что если есть мысли - пишите.

----------


## yakudza

Мы постараемся приехать. Насчет идей - не заю, как-то не в теме

----------


## kiara

Начало в 12 часов. Адрес: Плеханов 96\1. Залы Таис, малый зал.
Немного о самом клубе. *Цель*: создние дружеской среды межсемейного общения взросых и детей. 
Клуб задуман как некое комфортное пространство прежде всего  для общения единомышленников, семей, которые уже сделали свой выбор, тех, кто еще ищет себя. В клубе не ставится цель пропаганды, мы не хотим выйти в "тираж" и заняться привлечением людей под свои знамена. Идея в другом. Если в общих чертах - то дать возможность людям выбрать, просто показть (ключевое слово - *показать* ) личным примером, что есть иной путь, иные отношения, иные згляды - а уж они сами решат, подходит это им или нет. Мы не считаем наш путь правильным, а их - нет, мы лишь считем наш путь подходящий нам. Навязывть своё мировозрение никому не хотим, вклыдывать людям свои мозги - тоже. На самом деле кто ищет, тот найдет. Теперь просто стнет легче искать) Спросят - расскажем, попросят помочь - поможем, попросят научить - научим. Вот как-то так. 
Хочется без лишнего шума, без пафоса и красивых речей, без флагов и демонстраций с лозунгами.
Внутри клубной среды возможна любая деятельность между семьями, между детьми и взрослыми - от изучния языка до русских народных обрядов) *кроме коммерческой и запрещенной законом разумееется))*
Клуб - это обществення организация, но от членов предполагается получение взносов - разовый с каждого взрослого 150руб.
Взносы идут в первую очередь на покрытие арендной платы, далее - на мелкие расходы.
Встречи будут проходить дважды в месяц, по субботам, с 12 до 15 ч.
Олеся любезно предложила нам взять эмблему сайта для клуба. 
Кстати, Олесь - мы планирует регистрацию клуба, ты не будешь против эмблемы - ведь тогд эмблема сайта стнет *официальной* эмблемой клуба? Она как нельзя лучше отражает содержание идеи клуба, но не соответствует названию, на котором мы остановились - "Леля" *Леля-это младшая из славянских Рожениц, дочь старшей Богини Лады, тоже хранительница семейного очага. 
Вот, если вкратце о клубе.

----------


## kiara

Возникло непонимание с вопросом о непосредственной деятельности клуба. Что конкретно мы будем делать?
Люди понимют слово "общение" - как исключительно тусовка с чаепитием. Это не верно относительно идеи клуба. Испокон веков именно живое общение, "из уст в уста" было самым верным и настоящим каналом обучения. Ведь только живое слово может дать полную картинку сразу - возникло непонимание - сразу можно все и прояснить на месте, и показать и не раз и не два, если нужно. Тематические встречи - мастер-классы, будут обязательно - нам многое интересно, мы все такие разные, но нам и самим  много о чем можно рассказать друг другу - от любимой поэтессы\поэта - до как правильно разговаривать с офиц.лицами при отказе от прививок, если те - настаивают. Будут любопытные встречи - мы будем искать интересных людей, тоже разных - от литераторов до может и врачей...Но и "выездные" встречи тоже будем предполагать - на выствку интересную, на спектакль, да вообще - вот очень хочу мастер класс по чайной церемонии, по итальянской кухне...Да вокруг СТОЛЬКО интересеного, мир огромен, но неужели для постижения этого нужен четкий план, официальные речи...
Хочется простой человеческой коммуникации. Я вот, напритмер, безумно устаю от интернет-общения и регулярно делаю себе отпуск - просто не оплачиваю интернет недельку-другую и отдыхаю от этого....Думаю, я не одна такая)))) 
Люди стали просто жить в сети, полностью сместив стиль общения на интернет-контакты, люди знакомятся в сети, заводят любовные отношения, выбирают супуржеского партнера, я уж не говорю просто об игрх, чтении, музыке - спектакли даже по инету смотреть можно, сама недавно смотрела Хулигана Безрукова, спектаклем наслаждалась, но в горле ком стоял - это суррогат, это все не живое, не настоящее. Нет запаха, звуков тех, нет соответсвенно и тех чувств.
По сему - просто сблизились люди, кому тоже хочется живого, настоящего, внесетевого....Но поскольку у нас есть схожесть мировозрения, хотя бы в отношении семейных ценностей - то и клуб тоже решили в ключе этих ценностей сделать.
А так как обычно, возникает вопрос - *часто слышу его* - а куда "деть" детей, если мы культурно будем отдыхать, то первое что хочется - это возможности все это делть вместе. Всегд и везде. Чтобы не стоял вопрос у наших друзей - куда деть своих детей, если они хотят придти в клуб и отдохнуть, пообщаться, познать новое...Если кто-то любит отдыхть один-это его право, просто нам нравится вместе, наверняка будут такие еще и много) При это мы не отвергем возможность иметь собственное временное пространство - в нем нуждается любая личность, это неоспоримо. 
Вот такие мысли...
Что скажите?

----------


## Kusya

мне кажется идея суперская!! мы очень постараемся быть!

----------


## Polixenia

Ну, что ж, выскажу свои мысли по поводу. Сначала по пункту первому. Почему возникло непонимание относительно деятельности клуба. Потому что ни здесь, ни на Одноклассниках лично я не увидела ни одного четкого обозначения относительно того, ради чего нужно посетить клуб. Кто-нибудь увидел? Я пока читаю только общие фразы: будут разные встречи, разные мастер-классы и т.д. и т.п. Ну, мы же взрослые люди! Представляете, открывается театр, и режиссер на пресс-конференции мямлит: у нас будет много интересных спектаклей, творческих встреч.... Да его ж в порошок все сотрут: и журналисты, и руководители из минкультуры. И будут правы. 

Так же и здесь. Если что-то открывается, у этого нового должно быть и расписание, и творческий план. Чтобы люди, которым интересен клуб, знали: вот в эту субботу у нас мастер-класс по оригами, а в следующую - лекция по ГВ или по прививкам, а в конце месяца мы будет слушать музыку. Чтобы люди планировали свой день. Это - нормально. Это - правильно. Это - уважение к людям. Мы же не ходим в театр просто в театр? Мы идем на конкретный спектакль. Так же и здесь должно быть. 

Когда же я слышу фразу: у меня (у нас) много всяких-разных идей, обычно это означает, что идей нет никаких. Когда они есть, об этом говорят конкретно. Когда конкретики нет, начинается растекание мыслей по древу. 

И, кстати, давайте не смешивать божий дар с яичницей. На тему творчества писателей и поэтов лучше общаться на литературных клубах. Тем более, таких в Калуге предостаточно.

----------


## yakudza

Polixenia, не будтье так категоричны! Мне идея очень нравится, и в принципе понятна. Я с этой компанией готова встретиться под любыми знаменами, не важно, что мы будем обсуждать. Может быть то, что будет наиболее актуально именно сегодня. 
В литературный клуб меня с ребенком, думаю, не пустят, да и формат у них обычно другой. А поговорить о литературе в ключе ер - тоже интересно, да и без ер, а просто в приятной компании немного знакомых тебе людей.
Я понимаю этот клуб как перенос общения на форумах в реальный мир. И мне это нравится.

Другое дело, и тут я с вами согласна, что когда нет полноценной афиши с эффективными зазывалками, клуб не будет массовым. Но тогда он будет "элитарным". (это не от того, что мы супер-пупер элита, просто есть масс-культура, а есть элитарная - которая массовой не является и не должна являться).

А вообще посмотрим в субботу)))

----------


## Амина

*Polixenia*, начну с главного по моему мнение - нам не нужна массовость!!! Я не театр хочу видеть, а уголок, тихий и домашний. Мы будем в гости друг к другу ходить, а не митинги и мастер-классы по ГВ. Не нужно  нам четкое расписание и афиши, мне нужно место, где я могу пообщаться с людьми, близкими духовно. И мы внутри клуба будем решать, о чем хотим поговорить на следующией встрече, какие вопросы обсудить и какие МК посмотреть. Самое важное- ЖИВОЕ ОБЩЕНИЕ!!! Я не хочу делать из клуба совковый кружок по фото (образно) Нужно, чтоыб люди планировали свой день? Это правильно! 2 субботы в месяц это общения с единомышленниками. Я хочу, чтоыб люди не на спектакль шли, а ч место, где им хорошо и комфортно и можно поговорить на любую тему...

А вообще, Оксана, цели, задачии концепция Клуюа уже утверждены. Это обсуждадлось на второй встрече . Собственно, махать знаменем поздновато...

----------


## kazangi

Люди, можно я внесу предложение, по поводу мастер-класса? мне бы очень-очень хотелось бы провести "тест-драйв" Дизаны и сравнить ее может быть с марлевыми подгузниками, памперсами, мультидайперсами... короче всем вот таким. пусть не на ребенке, хотя бы просто водой их пополивать. Мы тут обсуждали это, хотелось бы в руках подержать, так сказать. Я понимаю, сейчас НГ на носу, интереснее будет обсуждение идей проведения и творение елочных игрушек и подарков деткам. Может быть после НГ?

----------


## Амина

Отличная идея, Ириш. Главное, чтобы Дизану предоставили для опытов)

----------


## kazangi

Дизану я найду))

----------


## Tash

> . Не нужно  *нам* четкое расписание и афиши, *мне* нужно место, где* я* могу пообщаться с людьми.


  так всё-таки Клуб создаётся для всех желающих или для отдельных людей?

----------


## Амина

Клуб создается для всех, я написала свое видение, как один из организаторов. Я прошу прощения, чтосбиваюсь на "я", но это мое имхо, от себя я и пишу.

----------


## Polixenia

> так всё-таки Клуб создаётся для всех желающих или для отдельных людей?


*Tash*, очень правильный и своевременный вопрос. Давайте-таки определимся, для кого создается клуб. Если для небольшой кучки людей, которым приятно друг с другом поболтать о том-о сем и они не заинтересованы в том, чтобы в клуб приходили новые люди, тогда все вопросы снимаются. Но если это предполагается, действительно, как ЖИВОЙ организм, который растет, развивается. меняется, тогда, Марин, вот эта твоя фраза: *А вообще, Оксана, цели, задачии концепция Клуюа уже утверждены. Это обсуждадлось на второй встрече . Собственно, махать знаменем поздновато...*  - мягко говоря, вызывает недоумение...

----------


## Амина

У меня тоже многое вызывает недоумение. Вот здесь:  есть ответы на все вопросы, перечитайте еще раз. Меня не покидает ощущение, что у нас несколько разное видение Клуба. Тем не менее, вы можете свои предложения пожелания оставлять в этой теме, мы их рассмотрим, обсудим и коллегиально вынесем решение  :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

> У меня тоже многое вызывает недоумение. Вот здесь:  есть ответы на все вопросы, перечитайте еще раз. Меня не покидает ощущение, что у нас несколько разное видение Клуба. Тем не менее, вы можете свои предложения пожелания оставлять в этой теме, мы их рассмотрим, обсудим и коллегиально вынесем решение


Марина, это Вы называете ответами на все вопросы? Вообще-то это сплошные общие фразы, в духе чиновников регионального Минкульта. Например, вот это:* дать возможность людям выбрать, просто показть (ключевое слово - показать  ) личным примером, что есть иной путь, иные отношения, иные згляды - а уж они сами решат, подходит это им или нет.* Какой иной путь, какие иные взгляды? Про что это вообще? 

Свои пожелания я уже озвучила выше. Побольше конкретики. Не буду называть это словом афиша, дабы не возникли буквальные ассоциации, как в случае с театром. Назовите это творческим планом. Но очевидно же, что он должен быть. Или все-таки не очевидно?

----------


## Амина

Анонсы будущих встреч непременно будут озвучены в этой теме.

----------


## kiara

Да, это мы называем ответами.  Кому-то они ясны, кому-то нет. Ничего ужасно в этом не вижу. Кому-то идея клуба близка и понятна с полуслова, кому-то нет, что тоже имеет право быть. Придя в клуб каждый решит - оставаться ему там дальше или нет. 
НО: идея клуба обсуждалась уже больше 1,5 лет. Сейчас мы решили её сделть реальной и предложили идею на рассмотрение. Тот, кому она показалась близкой, высказал желание присоеденится к составу учредителей. Этот состав сформировался на нескольких встречах, новые люди добавиться больше не пожелали. Кол-во членов клуба может быть любое, посещения разовые или постоянные - каждый решит сам для себя.
Оксана, мы вправе самостоятельно определить  форму тех целей и задач, о которых писали, как впрочем и предмет деятельности. Если* лично* кому-то это не нравится, что ж - имеет право.
Но совершенно для нас очевидно, что в этом клубе ни "лекций", ни "занятий", какими их видишь ты, не будет! 
Когда информативное наполнение будет рассмотренно,о нем незамедлительно будет сообщаться здесь.
Каждый вправе сам выбирать тот клуб, где ему быть, если ты, Оксна, хочешь в литературный - пожалуйста, мы хотим обсуждать что угодно - но в рамках нашего клуба. Огромное кол-во писателей пишет об окружающем пространстве именно в ключе ЕР, через идею гумманистического отношения к ребенку. И это очень интересно. Кому  интересно - тот придет. Кому нет, значит нет. Все предельно просто)

сорри - буква "а" живет своей жизнью.

----------


## kiara

> так всё-таки Клуб создаётся для всех желающих или для отдельных людей?


Клуб создается отдельными людьми с целью поиска единомышленников.

----------


## Polixenia

Господа модераторы, а почему удаляются мои посты? Я никого не оскорбляла и на личности тоже не переходила. Если дискуссия не входит в формат этой темы, то так и обозначьте. А если это чисто мелкая мстя такая, то мне остается только развести руками и удалиться из этой ветки.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олеся любезно предложила нам взять эмблему сайта для клуба. 
> Кстати, Олесь - мы планирует регистрацию клуба, ты не будешь против эмблемы - ведь тогд эмблема сайта стнет *официальной* эмблемой клуба? Она как нельзя лучше отражает содержание идеи клуба, но не соответствует названию, на котором мы остановились - "Леля" *Леля-это младшая из славянских Рожениц, дочь старшей Богини Лады, тоже хранительница семейного очага. 
> Вот, если вкратце о клубе.


 Про эмблему. Для клуба она хороша, но вот с названием как-то вообще не рифмуется. Может, вам нужно что-то более соотносящееся с названием. Я, так понимаю, что с ним вы уже 100% определились.

Дальше про клуб. 
Я так тоже понимаю, что все организационные вопросы требуют времени и четкой определенности. И, конечно, конечным пользователям, т.е. семьям с детишками хотелось бы уже видеть продукт готовый. Но дело еще только в разработке, поэтому четкого расписания и прочих бумаг нет. Это дело времени, сил, энергии организаторов, на которых это держится и будет держаться.

Я знаю разные проекты, в разных формах делающие деятельность подобных организаций интересной.
Проект babycontact. Слышали? Это импровизированные танцевальные движения с детьми, в слингах и без. Пользуется безумной популярностью в разных городах России. Было бы классно, если бы кто-то обучился, а потом вел такие занятия. Они офигенские. Пользователь Libellule с нашего форума посещает такие у себя в Калининграде, обещала написать отчет, занимается там с дочкой в слинге. 
Проект в жж "Вместе с мамой". Они нанимают профессионального дружелюбного к детям экскурсовода и ездят на экскурсии разные, по Москве, по музеям, выставкам и т.п.
Проект "Классическая музыка для детей". Классно же? Есть же такое в Калуге. Вроде бы, даже на регулярной основе. Тоже думаю, что надо смотреть, как это можно развивать.
Мастер-классы по изготовлению кукол, валянию из шерсти, скрапбукинг и т.п. все это можно устраивать с детьми. Находить умельцев, растить их в своем коллективе и организовывать обмен опытом.
Уж не говоря о разных слинго-днях с темами "ССК, заспинные намотки, кормление в шарфе". Темы "Экологические средства для дома", "Высаживание", "Пеленание", "ГВ". Есть, где развернуться.
Далее приглашать интересных людей с лекциями. У нас на сайте есть несколько статей Марины Озеровой. Когда я спрашивала у нее разрешение их опубликовать, она говорила: "Ух ты, как здорово, что в Калуге заговорили про ЕР, приглашайте в гости". Уверена, что можно найти много интересных людей.

Не сомневаюсь также, что вы обо все этом уже разговаривали, просто высказываю свои мысли, чтобы было ясно, что за словами много разных идей, есть-таки идеи, которые могут быть интересными широкому кругу.

Всех люблю, все копаем в одном направлении.

----------


## Noireverte

> Господа модераторы, а почему удаляются мои посты?


Я не знаю, почему был удален ваш пост (кстати, всего один).

Но мое личное пожелание всем - давайте будем терпимее друг к другу. Придирки к словам не помогают общению. Спасибо.

----------


## kiara

Да, Олесь - именно в этом и загвоздка - назвние выбрали и оно нравится) Менять не хочется, да собсвенно, других хороших и столь понравившихся идей пока не нарыли...А эмблема ему никак...вот и кумекаем) Эмблем отлично отражает содержние, но к названию - никак)
Олесь+1) Приятно,когд идеи понимаются сразу и в верном ключе.
Вот последнее, что мне хочется делть, это кому-то что-то доказывать. Честно, девочки, мальчики(? ну  вдруг))), бороться за те идеи клуба, что мы долго вынашивали (практически как слоненка), наконец-то решились родить и показать новорожденного миру и мир ему - нет, не хочется совершенно. 
Сейчс пять человек, кто понял друг друга сразу и принял эти идеи  и решил разделить ответственность и орг. трудности между собой. Вообщем, вполне достаточно - и для голосования в том числе.
Я сразу скажу, вести длительные "разборки"здесь  не буду, просто не буду отвечть, хотите обижайтесь - как угодно. Но то, что в одноклассниках начало творится, это лишнее для нас и для клуба. Это отнимает энергию, которую нам есть куда и без этого применить.
если вдруг сил нет молчать, как хочется рзобраться - пишите уж в личку.
*   *    *
По празднику: с подборкой музыки мы закончили, детская на любой вкус, много просто веселой без слов, есть спокойная - для беседы, есть записи струнных оркестров даже). В четверг узнаю по техвозможностям в Залах.
С надуванием простых шаров есть желающие помочь? Нарядные мы заказали.
Все, что нужно к празднику из "мелоко-бытового" я привезу туда с вечера в пятницу.
Приглсили Катю Беляеву, пригласили Лину Фонареву, сейчс позвоню Маше Трофимовой.
Вот.
P.S. сил нет уже редактировать сообщения, буква "а" на клве работает по личному желнию)))

----------


## kazangi

Маши Трофимовой не будет в городе

----------


## Домик в деревне

Пригласите Марину Глушенкову, она большой друг сайта!

----------


## kazangi

давайте посты не будут удаляться из обсуждения. Это рождает недопонимание и негатив. Просто рождение клуба - это настоящее РОЖДЕНИЕ, пусть оно мучительно, "тяжелые роды" так сказать, но ведь главное результат, так ведь? не хотелось бы, чтобы такое хорошее начинание было испорчено личными разборками.

----------


## Амина

*kazangi*, +1000!

----------


## kiara

> Пригласите Марину Глушенкову, она большой друг сайта!


Олесь, у меня нет её контктов..ток тел рабочий...Если попытаться там её отловить. Попробую.

----------


## Домик в деревне

У меня в друзьях на одноклассников есть. Просто я присутствовать не буду, будет лучше, если вы с Маринкой ее пригласите сами, ок?

----------


## kiara

У меня уже есть её мобильный)
Ща организую.
А вот очень жалко, что ты не будешь.....Хотела тебе звонить, звать...Эх..ну может выдасться возможность все таки?

----------


## kiara

*4 декабря в 12 ч в Залах Таис (Плеханова, 96\1) состоится открытие Клуба семейной культуры "Леля"!
Приглашаются все, с детками любого возраста!
Вкусняшки в кармашке с собой приветствуются)
Орг.сбор со взрослого человека 150 р*

В помещении очень тепло, везде пол с подогревом, сменка по сути не нужна, но если кому так комфортнее, берите с собой *в обуви и бахилах там нереально*. Раздевлка при входе, все вещи можно оставить там, так что одевайтесь полегче.
Для детей будут игрушки, рисовалки, мячи большие и маленькие, - скучать не придется)

----------


## MARY

Так я не поняла - меня приглашают или нет?)))

----------


## iskra

Было бы очент интересно  .... НО УВЫ дочка спит как раз в это время. Да и ведь многие детки от года и больше спят как раз в этоо время

----------


## kiara

> Так я не поняла - меня приглашают или нет?)))


Марина Вас очень приглашают, но я не дозвонилась Вам... Хорошо, что все разрешилось в итоге)))

----------


## kiara

> Было бы очент интересно  .... НО УВЫ дочка спит как раз в это время. Да и ведь многие детки от года и больше спят как раз в этоо время


Детки растут)) и режим меняется, как получится - очень рады будем вам!

----------


## iskra

Спасибо. Может быть действительно в следующий раз получиться и у нас. Надеясь , встреча прошла удачно, расскажите, кто присутствовал.

----------


## kiara

Встреча прошла отлично))) Было весело, шумно, радостно, вкусно ) Детки радовались, играли, носились, визжали, скакали, играли в шары, рисовали, пили чай и лопали торт и проч. вкусняшки, потом очень веселым занятием оказалось лопать мааааленькие шарики об лоб папы - восторгу не было предела))) Мамы знакомились, общались, болтали, смеялись, пили чай, обсуждали всякие важные и не очень вопросы. 
Спасибо всем, кто пришел на праздник, спасибо за вкусяншки, за теплую, добрую и веселую компанию! Чудесные мамы, чудесные папы и просто очаровательные детки) В основном чисто мужской коллектив, поэтому мамы с девочками - приходите в наш почти мужской монастырь))))
Отдельное спасибо Маринке - за* красивейший и вкуснейший торт*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ой, будут чудесные фото!!!! Так что, кто не попал - ждите, можно будет посмотреть)

_Следующая встреча будет посвящена Новому году. Планируется мастер-класс для деток (и их родителей) по изготовлению  новогодних елочных украшений из собственноручно сделанной бумаги)
По дате встречи (суббота 18 или 25) и подробностям МК напишем чуть позже._

----------


## Амина

А куда фотки можно выложить? У меян они не очень удачные, я почти все вреям в режиме "еда" фоткала, а еда так быстро не передвигается)) Много нерезких фото, но все-таки)) 

По встрече добавлю - Оксане СПАСИБИЩЕ за организацию! Было очень классно! Моя ребятня потом не хотела уходить, так им понравилось на ламинате на подушках кататься!)

----------


## kiara

Маринк-им и после тоже понравилось)))))
Мой мелкий так зарядился вчера, что спать не захотел до вечера) я думала, вырубится вечером - аха))))в 21:30 уснул)))) Весь такой в позитиве был))))) Здорово!!!
Девочки, пишите - как вам, что понра, что нет.
На след. встречу идеи есть, на Рождественскую тоже (сейчас этот вопрос зондирую), какие мысли у вас? Про Дизану помним)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ой как классно! Девчонки выложить фотки можно здесь в альбомах. Форум-Сообщество-Альбомы
Вот прямая ссылка http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php
Очень хочется на вас всех славных посмотреть! Выкладывайте прям сейчас! Уже не терпится!

----------


## kiara

Кстати, вот) *Катерин Вард сегодня проводила МК в ЧаКУ по афродезиакам, "по заявкам может и повоторить" - будут желающие?* Я тогда подробнее разузнаю  у неё, в Чаку стоил МК 300р, прикинем, сколько народа - и можно у нас повторить. Как вам идея?

----------


## Амина

Фотки выложила)

----------


## MARY

> Кстати, вот) *Катерин Вард сегодня проводила МК в ЧаКУ по афродезиакам, "по заявкам может и повоторить" - будут желающие?* Я тогда подробнее разузнаю  у неё, в Чаку стоил МК 300р, прикинем, сколько народа - и можно у нас повторить. Как вам идея?


Хорошая, кстати, идея - повторить))) я хотела сходить в ЧаКу, но не успела. кстати, заказ места в ЧаКу  заранее стоил 200 рэ)))

----------


## Амина

Я тоже ЗА!!!

----------


## MARY

Кстати, есть еще одна утопическая идея. Думаю, многие мамы об этом мечтают. Хочется попрыгать-потанцевать, но, как обычно, "детей надо куда-то девать". А что если мы занимаемся, а они тут же рядом тусуются? или два инструктора в одном зале: один - для взрослых, другой детей отвлекает? короче, вот идея, можно ее облизать, причесать - и осуществить!

----------


## kiara

Аааааа, такие фотки умильные)))) Дети хороши))) 
Отлично - значит обсудим с Катериной её МК. Можно после Рождественнской встречи, так сказать продлим ощущение волшебствап и праздника)
Марин - идея супрская, кстати - не такая уж и утопическая) В Таис можно переговорить с местными хореографами, большой зал вечерами переодически свободен. Вообщем - будем причесывать) Если всем понра, то вообще можно сделать это постоянно.

Раз пока обсуждаем идеи, то вот есть еще такая - *снимать на час бассейн в "Соколе". Будут желающие поплавать, почупахаться всей семьей с детьми ?* Узнаю цену вопроса, напишу здесь.

----------


## Амина

Девчонки, смотрите, какой праздник прошел в Красноярске на День матери. Можем взять на вооружение идеи)) Девочку, которая это опубликовала, я знаю)

----------


## kiara

Праздник красивый. 
У нас есть год, чтобы сделать свой)

----------


## kiara

> Хорошая, кстати, идея - повторить))) я хотела сходить в ЧаКу, но не успела. кстати, заказ места в ЧаКу  заранее стоил 200 рэ)))


Вот - МК стоит *1500 с группы*, если выберем субботу, то можно проводить и в клубе, если в воскресенье, то Катерина может провести в МамаТуте это.
В след. встречу у нас уже есть МК новогодный детский, далее хотелось бы Рождественский с колядками...
Может 2-ю половину января, февраль или в какое-нибудь воскресенье в Туте?

----------


## kiara

Сделаю отдельную тему с анонсами встреч клуба, а то тут просто будет теряться все.
Обсуждать все будем здесь, а в другой теме - только анонсы и уточнения\дополнения по ним.

----------


## kazangi

> _Следующая встреча будет посвящена Новому году. Планируется мастер-класс для деток (и их родителей) по изготовлению  новогодних елочных украшений из собственноручно сделанной бумаги)
> По дате встречи (суббота 18 или 25) и подробностям МК напишем чуть позже._


Стесняюсь спросить, а как это - из собственноручно сделанной бумаги?

----------


## kiara

Обычно))))))))))) Ирин - ты ни разу не видела бумагу, которя делается своими руками?)))))))))))) Ну она продается во всяким магазинчиках с подарками а-ля хэнд мэйд и стоит ну совсем не по "детцки"))))) МК в этом и состит - мы учимся делать эту бумагу сами))))

----------


## kazangi

ни разу, я даже не могу себе представить, что это. типа жидких обоев что ли? стружка бумажная, которая разводится клеем? с МК - плиз, фотки изделий, очень интересно)))

----------


## kiara

Нееееее) это не стружка)))) секрет сейчс не выдам, а то интересно не будет никому) Фоты будут обязательно!

----------


## kazangi

ну еще интереснее стало)))

----------


## kiara

Так приходите)!!!

----------


## kazangi

не сможем мы...

----------


## Stace

Нам очень понравилось! Тортик замечательный, даже дочка пару ложек слопала - а в такой большой компании это уже победа)) 
Так здорово, что эта идея не только возникла, но и осуществилась! Спасибо огромное, девочки!

----------


## Galina

мы к сожалению на открытие прилично опоздали, но нам тоже понравилось
я наверно по своей тугодумости плохо понимаю что организаторы клуба организовывают, наверно много слов, которые я не читаю
извините
но мы бы в клубе с удовольствием участвовали и общались
тут что то про танцы говорили, у меня деть очень любит танцевать со мной
если б танцы для мам можно было б проводить и для детей, ну что нибудь совместное, было б классно
не представляю правда есть ли такое
выходить куда нибудь с детем и общаться, чтоб и мне и ребенку очень хочется

фотки классные

----------


## Алина

Оксана, спасибо тебе большое за идеи! ты второе помещение видела?

----------


## kiara

Алин, в пятницу увижу)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Может, создадим тему с идеями для мастер-классов? ММмм? Хотя понимаю, что идей много, но было бы круто и полезно читать и предлагать.

----------


## kiara

Не много у нас тем про клуб будет - и эта, и анонсы и обсуждлка МК? Хотя, если удобно будет отдельной темой - за чем дело встало)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я вообще думаю, что целесообразно выделить в отдельный раздел. Там и писать сколько угодно тем. Так и назвать его "Клуб ЕР"?

----------


## kiara

Олесь, ты же вроде сказала, что нет пока такой возможности? Или я не так тебя поняла?
Отдельный раздел было бы хорошо - это удобнее искать. Только назовем давайте Клуб семейной культуры). Ок? Тогда и уже имеющиеся темы туда перетащить надо и фото там же можно размещать, да?

----------


## Noireverte

Раздел создан, придумайте описание.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олесь, ты же вроде сказала, что нет пока такой возможности? Или я не так тебя поняла?
> Отдельный раздел было бы хорошо - это удобнее искать. Только назовем давайте Клуб семейной культуры). Ок? Тогда и уже имеющиеся темы туда перетащить надо и фото там же можно размещать, да?


Или я тебя не поняла. Мне показалось, что ты просила раздел на сайте, наряду с кнопкой Форум и Дневники. Такое сделать пока низя. Но раздел в форуме - вот он =) Пиши душевное описание, будет висеть под названием раздела.

----------


## kiara

О-супер! Заходишь и сразу так хорошо видно!!!Спасибо, ребят, классно!
Вечерком придумаем описание)

----------


## Stace

А где можно фотографии 4 декабря посмотреть?

----------


## yakudza

Встреча сегодня прошла превосходно! Отличный МК! Спасибо, Оксане. Весь таис был наш, детки были в восторге! Очень приятное общение и мамам и деткам.
Приходите в след. раз, места теперь много! ...а народу мало)))

----------


## yakudza

Выложила фото: http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=18
у кого еще есть? добавляйте!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Очень понравилась на фотках и атмосфера и само пространство. Очень уютное для деток. Будут ли мастер-классы на новогодних каникулах? Имеем большое желание посетить! Пожалуйста=пожалуйста!

----------


## kiara

Спасибо)
Насчет каникул - есть у нас очень боооольшое желание сделать МК под Рождество или святочную неделю, идея - пригласить "старушку-веселушку", чтобы она в народном костюме поучила нас с детками колядовать, попеть песни-колядки, поводить хороводы. Но вот на сей момент тетенька пока не может дать точно ответ...У них же праздничный "чес" так сказать))))))
*И второй важный момент - сколько будет нас!* Учитывая, что теперь наша аренда поднялась ровно в три раза (потому что снимаем все помещение клуба), то для 5 человек нам (орг.комитету) сложновато оплачивать аренду..
Поэтому бы хотелось видеть больше гостей)))) 
Воооот...
*Девочки, если есть желание быть на встрече, пожалуйста - отписывайтесь здесь*, хоть за пару часов до начала, если раньше не знаете, получится или нет - я все равно проверяю перед встречей тему....
В январе встреча будет 100%...просто вопрос в том, успеем ли в те сроки, как хотелось бы...
И если у кого есть на примете подходящая "старушка-веселушка", то пишите координаты, может мы с вашей помощью найдем кого посвободнее.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мы до 9го января хотим на МК.

----------


## yakudza

мне думается, чтобы планировать расходы и дохлды, надо вводить клубные карты - то есть абонемент на неск. посещений вперед.

----------


## yakudza

А чтобы было больше гостей необходимо корректировать время начала.
10-11 было бы гораздо удобнее для ОЧЕНЬ многих.

вот пример:
1. наши друзья с большим интересом относятся к этим встречам, но у них сон в районе 13-14. То есть максимум в 2 им надо быть дома. Вывод - эти встречи им не подходят.
2. мы обычно ложимся в 14-15. После встречи на эмциях отрубились в машине (что мне не особо нравится), встали позже, на ночь легли позже - режим сдвигается, всем некомфортно.
Хотя встреча очень понравилось, систематически посещать вряд ли сможем.

И я уверена, что это не единичные случаи.

----------


## kiara

Дело все в том, что это время - это то, что нам предлагает арендодатель...Другую аренду мы пока рассматривать не будем.
Катюшь, никакие клубные карты всю аренду не покроют)))))))))))))))) Ибо она...ну не важно, это не ваши проблемы, мы с этим справимся, нам треть бы собрать - было бы отлично.
Олесь, вот до 9-го ох вряд ли....очень много разъезжаются...мы вот тоже планируем, а у девчонок без меня не спорится дело))))))))))
вот подумала, насчет времени, может проводить МК пораньше - сразу с 12, тем кому режим - поедут домой после 13:30....Других временных вариантов мы пока предложить не можем. В 10 - там однозначно нет, хотя и в 11 тоже, там детская студия с 11 до 11:45...Так что, увы.

----------


## kiara

Девочки, мальчики - *до конца каникул-то собирать встречу? Актуально это или нет?*
С МК есть движение, нашла подходящих молодых ребят из музыкального коллектива. Нужно определиться с датой и примерным кол-вом желающих.

----------


## kiara

Народ - *15 января встреча по дате подойдет?*

----------


## kiara

Хочется до конца Святок ж успеть.

----------


## Амина

Да, я за! Машина наша уже точно должна быть, хоть транспортный вопрос решится  :Smile:

----------


## Jazz

Мы тоже "за".

----------


## yakudza

и мы постараемся быть!

----------


## Амина

Выложила наконец фотки со второй встречи: http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=19

----------


## kiara

О-ну молодец!!!! Здоровско)
*какие все на фото сосредоточенные за работой))))))

----------


## mamaRita

я обязательно постараюсь быть. Надеюсь, с кем-нибудь из детей... (нам время тоже не очень удобно). Но такую замечательную программу грех проспать! :Smile:   Народ, созывайте всех знакомых, хватит уже дома сидеть, давайте общаться!!! :Smile:  В Таис классно...

----------


## kiara

Ждем-ждем!!!!

----------


## Амина

А может ребятню нарядить в новогодние костюмы, у кого такие имеются?

----------


## kiara

Наряжайте))))
Есть небольшое дополнение:
небольшие накладки с помещением, поэтому *можно смело и без зазрения совести опоздать и придти к 12:30-12:45)*

----------


## Веснушка

эх, у нас и костюм имеется и фольклор любим, но прийти опять не получится.... крестнице моей в субботу 2 годика, едем в москву поздравлять...

----------


## Kusya

надеюсь, что мы успеем все дела поделать, и придем!

----------


## kiara

Были рады новым лицам!!!
Девчонки и мальчишки) напишите, пожалуйста, ваши впечатления о Рождественской встрече. Стоит ли поддерживать контакт с этим фольклорным ансамблем? Есть тут у нас идеи насчет Масленицы...

----------


## kiara

*На февраль МК по афродезиакам будем делать?*

----------


## Веснушка

я бы пришла наконец уже!!! но афродезиаки не оч интересно лично мне

----------


## Амина

Встреча понравилась!!!!!! А как зажигательно девчонки танцевали!) Ксеня с Викой!))) Т.ч. я думаю, контакт поддерживать!!!

Я тут нашла кладезь МК))) Зову ее зарегиться и проявиться самой) 

А чему бы мы вообще хотели научиться?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я бы хотела мастеркласс по приготовлению вкусного торта! *усиленно подмигивает Амине*

----------


## kiara

О-кстати, хорошая идея)))))))) МК к 8 марта! Хорошо бы для пап его провести))))) И для мальчишек)

----------


## kiara

Так, посмотрим что скажет Марина, а у меня готов весенний МК для малышей)
*Девочки - еще мнения по афродезиакам - заказываем или нет?*

----------


## Амина

Для приготовления вкусного торта нужен только хороший рецепт)))))) И оборудованная кухня. Не представляю, как можно провернуть это в условиях залов Таис))) А вот МК по украшениям можно сделать. Можно соорудить для нас, любимых, съедобную открыточку к 8 марта!))

----------


## mamaRita

Съедобную открыточку????? Ну ты, Марин, даешь!!! :Smile:  Идея супер! Афродизиаки тоже нужны, но чтобы этот МК делать, нужны толпы желающих, поэтому пока побольше народу не заявится, думаю, делать не стоит. Я за!

----------


## yakudza

мы будем независимо от того, какая тема. Нам главное общение!
Афродезиаки, так афродезиаки, мне всё равно. Наверное интересный МК. Если они не экзотические, а доступные, я послушаю с удовольствием.

----------


## kiara

Девочки, зажмите кулаки, но очень скоро у нашего клуба будет СВОЕ помещение!!!
МамаРита, стоимость МК по афродезиакам - 1500, сооовсем -то толпу не надо, думаю)и 10 человек вполне хватит. Просто МК будет стоить 150р. для одного человека+150 членский взнос. 300р не сильно дорого же будет?
Девы, я реально пока не придумаю, чем заняться в феврале...Поэтому пока можно афро-ки +составление фруктовой мандалы)
Но если есть идеи интереснее - ПИШИТЕ!!!!

----------


## yakudza

это оба Катины МК?

помещение это круто! держим кулачки!)))))

----------


## kiara

Да, Мк по афродезиакам и составление фруктовой мандалы Катерины Беляевой.

----------


## Амина

Мандала - это интересно! (а что это?)))

Кулачки держим @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@...

----------


## mamaRita

звучит интригующе (я про мандалу :Smile: ) Я и имела в виду толпу 10-15 человек :Smile:  Если наберется - супер! (пока нас 4 вроде как желающих?)

----------


## yakudza

я, пожалуй, погорячилась, сказав, что на любой МК согласна. На мандалу, пожалуй, не пойду. Представляю себе, что это будет... с детями. Фрукты будут расползаться по столу как тараканы, и ничего в итоге не выйдет. 
Нет, сам по себе МК отличный, мне Наталья его очень хвалила, но без детей.
Имхо...

----------


## kiara

Я думаю, что эту встречу мы уже проведем в новом помещении.Очень на это надеюсь,а там будет удобно всем - и мандале на столе, и фруктам в ней, и детям будет чем заняться - пусть свою мандалу тоже сделают))) Но и других развлечений, думаю для них будет навалом! Только бы успеть!!!
Кстати - теперь мы может и раньше собираться))) Кто-то хотел на 11 утра)))? - Пожалуйста)) И хоть каждую неделю) 
*Девочки, если  мы не будем успевать к середине февраля, то проведем встречу в конце-подождете? 
Или можно последнюю в Таис*))))Так сказать на посошок)))) читай на радость вредной девушке Вике *эта та, что вечно хватается за голову на рецепции при нашем появлении*))))гыыыыы))
Что скажите?

----------


## kiara

> Мандала - это интересно! (а что это?)))


 Мандала (ударение на 1-й слог) - это сакральный символ, используемый при медитациях в буддизме, т.е. ритуальный предмет. В принципе, мандала — это геометрический символ сложной структуры, который интерпретируется как модель вселенной, «карта космоса». Типичная форма — внешний круг, вписанный в него квадрат, в который вписан внутренний круг, который часто сегментирован или имеет форму лотоса. Внешний круг — Вселенная, внутренний круг — измерение божеств, будд. Квадрат между ними ориентирован по сторонам света.
Мандалы могут быть как двумерными, изображенными на плоскости, так и объёмными, рельефными. Их вышивают на ткани, рисуют на песке, выполняют цветными порошками и делают из металла, камня, дерева. Её даже могут вырезать из масла, которое окрашивают в соответствующие ритуальные цвета.
А Карл Густав Юнг  идентифицировал мандалу как архетипический символ человеческого совершенства — ныне она используется в психотерапии в качестве средства достижения полноты понимания собственного «я».
О- очень полезная вещь в хозяйстве - мандала)))
И афродизиаки - тоже интересная штука.
Меня последнее время просто "прет" от всяких масел и запахов...осбенно с лаванды, эвклипта, всяких хвойных. Но хит - это лаванда! Еще с беременности.

----------


## Алина

НЕЕЕЕЕТ!!!!!

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ В 11.00!!!!!!

----------


## Алина

я же правильно понимаю, мы же теперь можем и после обеда встречаться? т.е. после вашего дневного сна?

----------


## kiara

Алин, не пугайся так)))))ну я 11 предложила просто, мы ж можем теперь намного гибче подходить к расписанию  встреч) Мы сами спим до 11))))
И после обеда тоже возможно. Просто кто-то из оргов может подъезжать уже к 11 и те, кому лучше пораньше-тоже, остальные подтягиваться к 12-как раньше, все равно мы час-полтора общаемся, детки веселятся сами, а всякие МК проводим в середине встречи...

----------


## yakudza

А я очень за 11! 
Вообще в первую половину дня, до дневного сна, проще собраться. 
Мне кажется попозже лечь спать проще, чем пораньше встать с дневного сна.
А еще проще встать раньше нормы утром, чем днем (вечером). Это про нас.

Так что я категорически за 11!

----------


## kiara

Значит так и договоримся - будем начинать встречу с 11 для ранних пташек и подтягиваться до 12 для совушек) А МК будем начинать в 12:30 - тогда все успеют, а дальше игры-чаепития-общение пока не устанем)
*Что с темой - афродизиаки никак не впечатляют?*

----------


## Амина

Не, 11 - это тоже не про нас) Мы встаем в 10, но нам жеж еще доехать надо) Афродизиаки можно. Кстати, нашла того, кто проведет МК по войлоковалянию. Можно сделать цветочек  :Smile:

----------


## Алина

я тоже за все новое. и за общение!

----------


## kiara

Есть предложение февральскую встречу посвятить просто новоселью?))))
Поболтаем, попьем спокойно чайку, дети порезвятся. Заодно и обсудим весенние начинания в клубе.
Как вам такая встреча?

----------


## MARY

думаю, тема обязательно нужна - тем более, что ведь договорились снимать уже, если никто не против.  а хэппенинг всегда выглядит круче!

----------


## kiara

Марин, вы прям эту встречу хотите снимать?
Так...тогда надо продумать хорошую тему...Можно весенний МК для деток, я на март готовила, но и на март полно идей. Можно как раз подругу Маринки - валяльщицу, т.е. МК по шерстевалянию.
Можно еще что продумать....
Какие будут соображения?

----------


## Амина

Не, мне все-таки кажется, что новоселье лучше так отметить, без пафоса)) А поснимать интереснее будет встречу перед 8 марта, например. Хоть шерстеваляние, хоть съедобную открытку для нас, любимых))

----------


## kiara

Да!!! Точно - к 8 марта будет же сладкая открытка - это ж супер для сюжета *на мой, конечно не проф. взгляд* - так необычно и здорово)

Девочки - на февральскую встречу приходите по возможности все, хоть на часик, надо будет собрать "совещание"))) На повестке дня - наше развитие и дальнейшие планы, идей очень много, пара уже оформлена и просто ждет начала открытия)

----------


## yakudza

февральская встреча это, знчит, когда?

----------


## kiara

Если мы успеем открыться к середине февраля (мы оочень-очень стараемся), то 19-20 встретимся, если нет - то на последние выходные февраля, т.е. 26-27. Пишу и субботу и вс, ибо можно в любой из этих дней, но наверно в субботу уже привычнее)?

----------


## kiara

Все-таки сделаем на новоселье немного пафоса))))))))))))))
Съемка будет) 
Сейчас решим по МК.

----------


## Noireverte

Не пафоса, а рекламы. Думаю, она не повредит.

----------


## kiara

Ой, не знаю, нужна ли нам реклама - посмотрим)
Просто мы ж виделись в начале января, уже соскучились, а к середине-концу февраля еще сильнее соскучимся))) У меня сын все время твердит - когда в клуб к деткам....
До рекламы ли нам будет))))

----------


## kiara

На февральскую встречу будет* МК по рукоделию, тема: домашнее шерстеваляние*.
В ближайшее время напишем подробный анонс в тему.

----------


## yakudza

отлично! (чешу собаку до проплешин))))

----------


## mamaRita

я за самый конец февраля, потому как больше ни в какие выходные не смогу. МК - круто, для какого он возраста? И еще неплохо б конечно на тортик Маринкин скинуться... Раз уж новоселье и съемка, и все дела... Да, и очень-очень за 11 часов! Могу быть тем оргом, который приезжает к 11 :Smile:

----------


## kiara

Будет тортик)))))) И "все дела" тоже будут))))
По МК напишем все подробненько, но ведущая сказала, что и наши малыши найдут там себе применение и мы-мамы тоже!
Ритик, если ты как орг, сможешь к 11, я тебя поцАлую!!!! *я именно на тебя и надеялась))))))* Подробности обсудим лично

----------


## mamaRita

оки, люблю оправдывать ожидания :Smile:

----------


## kiara

Девочки, давайте уже точно дату обозначим.
Это будет* 26 февраля, суббота* (можно и воскресенье, но нужно определиться быстренько со днем)
Начало встречи 11 утра. Подтягиваются жаворонки))))) К 12ч подлетят совушки)))
Мастер-класс будем проводить после 12:00, *начнем в 12:15.* Так что, к началу МК, пожалуйста, соберитесь.
Напоминаю,* на этот день у нас съемка Ника-ТВ, Марина Глушенкова снимает сюжет о Клубе семейной культуры.
* 
В Клубе очень тепло, одевайтесь полегче, сменка, скорее всего, нужна, у нас подогрев пола в холле, а в помещениях только ламинат (но теплый!!!!!!) Помещение просторное (140м), детки смогут уже поразвлечься - будет готова сенсорная комната для мелких по М.Монтессори.
*МК проводится по шерстевалянию* (что нужно будет взять, подробненько напишу в Анонсах).

*Важно: Клуб семейной культуры отныне находится по адресу: ул. Суворова, дом 7 корпус 1.
Территориально это район 3-й гор.больницы, от сквера Мира вниз до "пятачка:, от парка Циолковского вверх все до того же "пятачка". По Суворова идете вниз буквально 5 минут, по правой стороне улицы панельные пятиэтажки, а наше здание - это дом из красного кирпича, отдельный вход - вывеска "Монтессори-центр" - видно издалека))).*

----------


## iskra

Здравствуйте" скажите, а можно новеньким присоедениться к вам? И  если да, то что нужно для этого?

----------


## kiara

Здравствуйте, конечно можно.  Нужно только одно - желание)
И 150 р орг.взнос +50 р за МК.

----------


## котенок

далековато для нас. но попробуем придти
подскажите, можно ли доехать на маршрутки, может там есть поблизости остановочка какае-нибудь?

----------


## kiara

*Маршрутка №1, №2* едет по Ленина, до ост. парк Циолковского (конечная), там минут 10 пешком по ул. Октябрьской до перекрестка с ул. Суворова и вниз 3-5 мин. по ул. Суворова.
*Маршрутка по ул. Кирова - №3* до ост. скв. Мира или на "кольце"  - идем 5-7 мин. в сторону 3- больницы до "пяточка", далее аналогиччно - вниз по Суворова 3-5 минут.
Прям до Суворовского пяточка идет *маршрутка №63* с Малинников, через центр - пятачок это конечная (3-я больница).
*Маршрутка №4* едет по Кирова до ост. парк Циолквоского - проезжает мимо Суворовского пяточка, попросить "у Общежития" - перед вами Суворовский пятачок - далее см. вверху.

Посмотрите электронные карты в Гугле, вообще добраться и найти проще простого.

----------


## котенок

*kiara* спс . теперь сооринтировалась, где это находится. Электроные карты для меня проблематично смотреть, скорость и качество инета непозволяет

----------


## kiara

Ну, я думаю, что теперь все доберутся и без эл.карт)))
*Тема для размышления - а нужно ли нам организовывать встречи в будние дни, скажем вечером, на часик-пару....? Раз в неделю вечером в будний день, следующий раз в субботу..?*

----------


## yakudza

Мы едем к 11))

----------


## Амина

Ооо, какая чудеснейшая встреча была!!! Как приятно расслабиться и дать детям абсолютную свободу) А самим посидеть в приятной компании и потрещать "за жизнь")))) А МК очень увлекательный был, я двумя руками за продолжения обучения шерстевалянию!)) В общем, позитиву я хапнула от души)))))

----------


## kiara

А я вот не думала, что валять шерсть тааак весело)))))))))))) Спасибо огромное нашей ведущей за МК - продолжение тоже поддерживаю, особенно учитывая, что у меня ни шиша не получилось)))))Хочу уже свалять что-нить)))) Кстати - девчонки, кто позабывал свою красоту? Я прибрала, не потеряется)
Да, было хорошоооооо!
Очень рада, что нас так много собралось! Здорово, весело и шумно - наша "рабочая" атмосфера)))
А - еще вкусно! "Вкусно" тоже наша атмосфера)
Торт был шикарный просто -  наша эмблема во всей красе!!!!!!!!!!!!! *табличку все увидели при входе - это теперь наша эмблема* 
Маринк - покажи фотку торта!

----------


## Амина



----------


## Ёжик

Так красиво и по-весеннему совсем!

----------


## Jazz

Как жаль-жаль-жаль, что мы не попали... 
Ну, ничего, у нас сейчас тоже все продуктивно; приедем, соберусь с мыслями и временем - расскажу обязательно...

----------


## kiara

Насть - ты выполняешь важную, я бы сказала ВАЖНЕЙШУЮ миссию Мы тебя ждем и повторим встречу с тортом!И даже поваляем)

*Девочки - я снова с орг.вопросом - собираемся дважды в месяц? Как раньше?
Вечерами не проводим встречи?*
Мне просто нужно время работы распланировать, мы сейчас будем предлагать доп.услуги - йогу и студию иностр. языков, поэтому нужно четко время за клубом забить.

----------


## Амина

Я - за встречи раз в 2 недели!  :Smile:

----------


## Алина

спасибо, девочки, все было просто здорово!!!!впечатлений и эмоций - масса!!!! насчет встречаться почаще - я вот еще не знаю как с занятиями время будет хватать. Дай нам пока возможность все обдумать, а если тебе срочно надо дать ответ - тогда делай, как тебе удобнее

----------


## mamaRita

Встреча была отличная, суперски было почувствовать себя "как дома" в Монтессори центре! Спасибо, Оксан. Торт - слов нет, есть было жаааалко. Как никогда! :Smile:  Валять надо дальше, вроде как бусины будут в другой раз? :Wink:  И народу было много, надеемся, будет больше! Только Ники не хватило, ну так ведь не в последний раз! :Smile: ))))) 
 Я за встречи 2 раза в месяц. Утром, наверное, все-таки лучше, чем вечером... И так режимы разные у всех, а если еще и ждать, когда все днем проснутся... То можно вообще никого не дождаться :Smile:  Так что по субботам в 11 думается самое то.

----------


## kiara

Да, очень радостно, что нас так много было!!!!
На том и порешим, дважды в месяц, по субботам с 11* ну может с 11:30* утра и до победы)))) *где-то до 16:00, а особо стойкие смогут остаться и заняться йогой)))*
*Девочки - есть предложение на 6 матра - организовать выезд в Боровск в Этномир на праздник Масленицы. Что скажите?*

----------


## Амина

Я - пас, работаю(

----------


## Jazz

Мы тоже не сможем, к сожалению. Мы мамочкин День рождения отмечать будем, а это святое. Хотя идея - просто отличная..

----------


## kiara

Да-работа и семья, это святое)
Мы собираемся очень-очень, так что если кто решит - встретимся там, думаю!
Но чтоб в мае - выехать собрались все, как штык))))!!! Когда там языческий ДР Лели в мае - вот и поедем)

----------


## kiara

*Девочки, есть огромная просьба - давайте перенесем встречу с 26 марта на 2 апреля?*
У нас доставка груза с Питера, не успеем все разгрести, собрать.
А в апреле уже можно начинать готовится к Пасхе!!!!! У меня столько идей по МК))

P.S. весеннички-то растут?! Поливать не забываете?)))) У кого вырастет быстро - поделитесь "зеленой" фоткой!

----------


## Амина

Я не против) У весенечков растут корешки пока))

----------


## Jazz

Я даже "за" перенос на 2 апреля, мне так будет удобнее.
А про весенничек - боюсь, он у меня на подоконнике замерзает - холодный такой, лысый, грустный (как и большинство моих комнатных цветов)... А если с подоконника убрать, то совсем света ему не достанется...

----------


## kiara

Девочки, если весенички грустные, попробуйте их упаковать дня на три в пакеты, только чтоб влажно было там. Типа парничка такого выйдет - помогает) Только проверяйте, чтоб не загнили они там.

----------


## Алина

делай, как тебе удобнее, я не против.

----------


## yakudza

Жалко, мы не сможем. Если только Вику с бабушкой к вам заслать...

----------


## kiara

*Эфир сюжета про наш клуб будет 12 апреля в 19:00 в передаче "Планета семья" на телеканале Ника-ТВ.*

----------


## Jazz

Не очень-то быстро, но и наш замерзший и периодически засыхающий весенничек повеселел-позеленел. Что особенно меня радует, так это вид сбоку - все зернышки поближе к свету "уехали".

----------


## kiara

Девочки - я вас обожаю!
Как же душевно сегодня посидели!!!!

----------


## kiara

Ааааааааааааааааааа!!!Какoй же классный был сюжет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Такой теплый, задорный, такой настоящий и самое главное - именно то, что хотелось донести.
Настя так смеялась здорово))))))))))))) Детки такие все озорные) 
Здорово-здорово!!!!

----------


## Noireverte

Еще бы привлечь кого-нибудь оцифровывать ролики и выкладывать на ютюб

----------


## kiara

Сначала бы кого-нибудь найти, кто сюжеты эти нам передаст)
Офицально - отказали(((((*но мне должны были записать с тв эфира*

----------


## Амина

Я не виделааа(((

----------


## yakudza

АААААаааааааааааааааааааа  аааааааааа!!!!!!!
Я думала 12-е завтра
Блиииииииииин!
Даже дел себе насобирала, чтоб завтра в Калугу поехать (а то тут у нас нет Ники).

мммммммм((((((((((((
Марина, может повтор будет???

----------


## MARY

обязательно и неоднократно. завтра узнаю.

----------


## Jazz

Настя не смеялась, а таки ржала! 
А насчет отцифровать - я постараюсь записать повтор на видео и потом отцифровать.

----------


## kiara

У меня есть сюжет!!!!!! Писали на комп в проф.студии, может там уже все как надо? Сегодня попробую поколдовать, чтобы выложить.

----------


## kiara

*Девочки - встречу в эту субботу или 23 перед Пасхой будем проводить?*

----------


## yakudza

мне лично в следующую удобнее (в эту идем на концерт).

----------


## Веснушка

мне удобнее в эту, а вот Егорке не знаю...у нас же занятия с утра, вряд ли он выдержит.... но перед Пасхой точно не сможем. в субботу мы ходим освящать куличи, готовимся к Пасхе. в этом году буду огромный тортик печь еще.

----------


## yakudza

> У меня есть сюжет!!!!!! Писали на комп в проф.студии, может там уже все как надо? Сегодня попробую поколдовать, чтобы выложить.


Оксан, принеси на встречу клуба? Я флешку возьму

----------


## kiara

Девы - и что мы решаем?))))
В эту субботу - не много желающих, в след. еще меньше)))
*Если в эту субботу, то начнем в 12, раньше никак.*
В след. - как обычно.

*Может тогда 17 апреля в воскресенье?*

----------


## Jazz

23 апреля мы не сможем - опять в столицу. А вот в ближайшие выходные - хоть в субботу, хоть в воскресенье - с удовольствием.
Кстати, еще про сюжет: в программе "Планета семья" ближайший раз будет в эту субботу в 11.00. Может, это как раз и есть повтор?

----------


## Веснушка

я за 16 - субботу к 12))) хотя меня можете не слушать, потому что для меня суббота- это просто день бОльшей вероятности)) что мы придем))))

----------


## kiara

*Ну может на воскресенье все таки*? И концерты пройдут у всех и занятий точно не будет в это вс (группа не укомплектована на Орфа пока). Ну как?

----------


## Амина

А ЗА воскресенье!!!

----------


## yakudza

Я тоже за воскресенье! Думаю еще Наталья с Яриком смогут.

MARY, а правда в сб повтор будет? Тогда приеду в Калугу только ради этого))

----------


## kiara

Ну вот)))другое дело!
Тогда так и утвердим:
*встреча клуба Леля 17 апреля, воскресенье, время подлета обычное с 11 утра-жаворонки, с 12-совята), на МК ничего не приносить - все будет) тема-готовимся к Пасхе с детками.*

----------


## Амина

Фото с последней встречи)

----------


## kiara

Класс! Марин, спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Класс! Очень здорово посидели! 
я пока не скинула фотографии. постараюсь на неделе.

----------


## kiara

*Вопрос для обсуждения.
Есть у меня желание пригласить калужскую художницу Олессю Матвееву к нам на МК*, например сделать вот такого очаровательного Ангела-хранителя http://vkontakte.ru/club12958895#/event16785335 . Но стоит такой МК 300 р с носа. 
Как вам предложение?
P.S.  за аренду брать не будем, сдадим по 50 р за торт и\или вкусняшки с чаем. Итого выйдет по 350р.
Например на след. встречу?
*Встречу назначаем на 30 апреля или 7 мая?*

----------


## MARY

Отличные работы, отличная Олеся! Я - за! Тем более что мои девчонки фанатеют от керамики! И цена - дешевле, чем к Лизе Невинной в мастерскую их  отправлять))))) (не умаляя достоинств Лизы, просто мне за двоих 600 раз в неделю - ммммм......)
Короче, я за! Только по мне лучше сделать колокольчик)))

----------


## Амина

На следующей встрече будет свежий номер "Домашнего ребенка"!!!

----------


## kiara

А поповоду МК больше никто не выскажется?!

----------


## Амина

Я за! Не знаю, как мальчишкам, мне бы было интересно)

----------


## kiara

Ну вот((((( 30 апреля Олеся Матвеева не может провести для нас МК((((((((((((((
Может 7 мая...
На 14 мая у нас интереснейшая задумка - МК от комсомольца, спортсмена, кулинара и просто хорошего человека - МУЖЧИНЫ)))) Планируем учится делать роллы.
*Девочки, давайте обсудим - будет встреча 30 апреля, без МК по керамики, или проведем сразу 7 мая с МК?*

----------


## MARY

мож, тогда Катю Беляеву на 30е позвать? давно хотели.
7ого не смогу.

----------


## kiara

Желающих на афродезиаки было не много.

----------


## Jazz

> Девочки, давайте обсудим - будет встреча 30 апреля, без МК по керамики, или проведем сразу 7 мая с МК?


МК по керамике хочу. Но 7 мая, скорее всего, прийти не сможем по очень-очень уважительной причине (а точно, придем или нет, буду знать только в конце этой недели). 30 апреля можем. Вот как-то так...

----------


## Амина

Я хочу побыстрее, посему голосую за 30-е)

----------


## kiara

*Значит 30-го в субботу)
Только одно но: начало встречи в 12:00*
Раньше не собираемся в этот раз (у меня занятия). К 12 подъезжайте.
Насчет МК покумекаю) А может так посидим))))с чайком и плюшками)

----------


## yakudza

Отлично! Мы за!

----------


## Амина

Я за чай с плюшками!) Иду печь "плюшку")))

----------


## kiara

30 мая встреча будет без меня - Маринка за старшую)))), поэтому вы попьете чай с "плюшками", соберете за тортик -рассчитаетесь с Маринкой (больше ничего не собираем-не сдаем) и где-то к 14 - 14:30 свернетесь, потому что она занятая вся) мусорочек приберите только))) Вообщем, завтра как большие, за хозяек остаетесь)
Мне нужно крайне срочно быть завтра с 12 в другом месте((( Так что, увы. Всех скучаю-обнимаю.

----------


## mamaRita

Я за мастер-класс по керамике! Только 7го не смогу точно: едем на концерт Armin Only, йахууу! :Smile: 

Всякие другие варианты буду очень стараться!

----------


## kiara

Так - ну что, все хотят керамику, но 7-го не могут)))))))))))) хорошенький расклад))))
Тогда проводим встречу 14 мая, но тема МК будет другая, как все уточню-обговорю, сообщу. Будет ооочень интересно) 
А керамику проведем тогда в след. раз. Договорились?

----------


## mamaRita

Договорились! :Smile:

----------


## kiara

*В анонсы написала, здесь продублирую немного.
Встреча в субботу, 14 мая. Сбор с 11:30 (девчонки - не раньше!) до 12:00. Начало МК в 12:15.
Тема - готовим роллы под руководством Юрия Глушенкова!!!! Да-да, наконец-таки у нас в гостях Мужчина!
С собой ничего не надо, но если есть циновочки для скатывания роллов, то можно свою захватить на всяк. случай. И тащите с собой своих мужчин)))
Еще бооольшая просьба - давайте посчитаемся, чтоб нам не промахнуться с кол-вом ингредиентов для МК
Можно смс мне, можно здесь - как удобно
После МК - чай с "плюшкой" от Маринки)))
				*

----------


## kiara

Я и муж - раз.

----------


## Амина

Я точно, муж под вопросом.

----------


## yakudza

Я тоже постараюсь с мужем быть. И так хотела его позвать, а на роллы тем более)))

----------


## kiara

Вот и хорошо!
Девочки - есть проблема - циновки для скатывания - не могу купить в большом кол-ве! Поэтому, у кого есть или встретите в продаже - обязательно купите для себя!!!!! Я сегодня еще попытаюсь найти в продаже у нас тут, но вчера последние три забрала, не факт, что еще будут.

----------


## yakudza

> Я тоже постараюсь с мужем быть. И так хотела его позвать, а на роллы тем более)))


Буду без мужа. Но зато с циновкой

----------


## Веснушка

люблю роллы, но буду ли не знаю((( сегодня Гошка совсем не в настроении был...пятница 13е что ли.....посмотрим что завтра будет)))) да. еще, чтобы прийти завтра на Лелю, придется пропустить занятие...я думаю, короче))))))))

----------


## kiara

Оль-завтра нет занятий у вас!!! Или ты не о Монтессори?

----------


## Веснушка

о Монтессори...не разве? чего то я пропустила.....спасибо за новость)))) значит, вероятность моего присутствия резко возрастает!!!!))))))))

----------


## kiara

Оль- 100% гарантию даю, что занятий завтра нет))))))))))) 
Приезжайте смело на Лелю! И циновочку не забудьте.

----------


## Веснушка

вот циновки нет. я с недавнего времени запала на роллы, в планах было всю атрибутику приобрести в ближайшее время))) но вот не успела)))

----------


## Веснушка

мы наверное не придем....мы не спали полночи.... вчера дневной сон пропустили, заснул Гошка в 8 вечера...потом как проснулся в 10 и понеслось.....в общем не спали до 4х утра....два раза пописали, два покакали, все с дикими воплями....потом болели ножки и мы полночи смотрели мульт.......а проснулся Гошка уже в 8.30.....и не в настроении....в общем, мы оба никакие....вот два с половиной года по ночам все было супер, даже когда зубы резались....а сейчас бывает и такое....

----------


## kiara

Да-ночка у многих была что-то с чем-то((((((((((((( Пятница 13-е что ли.....
Мой проснулся весь в соплях и чуть с темпой, тож на Лелю не возьму. С чего - ночью что ли продуло, хотя я окно к утру закрывала, было прям холодно...Катя Стихина тож написала, что Ксенечка не в форме...Охо хо...
Ну не в последний же раз!

----------


## Веснушка

Оксан, мы тоже заболели...все как у вас(((( все в соплях((((

----------


## Амина

А встреча такая душевная была... Ммм... Я до сих пор в эйфории.. Наверное, потому что меня до отвала накормили!!! Не тортом!!!))) Спасибо Юрию на отличный МК! И всем - за отличную компанию!)

----------


## Веснушка

эх, жаль что мы не попали.....пришлось довольствоваться роллами из банзая....

----------


## kiara

Да, да!!! Встреча была суперская)))) Накормили всех до поросячьего визга)))))))))))) В итоге мы не расходились, а меееедленно расползались) Довольные и объевшиеся роллами)
Роллы были бесподобны - еще бы, сами ж катали!
Юрий был неподражаем - ему большое спасибо за чудесный МК и за готовность продолжать!
Вообще было здорово и еще от того, что папы наши стали подтягиваться - то ли роллы их соблазнили, то ли созрели))))
Дети до отвала наелись тортиком))))Взрослые были слишком увлечены поеданием роллов)
Спасибо всем-всем за хорошую, душевную встречу!
Ща фоты попробую скинуть.

----------


## Амина

Кстати, да!!! Все были с папами!!!) Ну и пусть некоторые папы только на "запах" готовых роллов подтянулись))))))))

----------


## kiara

Фоты http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=27

----------


## yakudza

Да встреча была супер! Душевно, вкусно, весело! И очень приятно было наблюдат за папаи с детьми)))) 
Спасибо!

З.Ы. мы тоже в пт-сб очень плохо спали. погода?!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ой, как я жалею, что нас не было =( Есть шанс еще организовать подобную встречу?

----------


## kiara

Если именно кулинарную, то как только внизу все запустим - хоть каждую неделю можно что-то готовить)))Если Юрий согласится так часто))
А если просто встречу - то хотелось бы сделать МК с Олесей Матвеевой - ну просто безумно нра её ангелочки и всякие разности!!! Мы в краеведческом прикупили её барышню-такая милашка!!! А муж мой в восторге от летающих котов!
Или если очень хотца - то можно поучится делать роллы "шубой наружу" - как сказал Юрий, т.е. не в водорослях, а в кунжуте, икре и т.п. Ток народу должно быть больше, а то мне придется второй раз спонсором быть))))
Решайте, девочки - я организую, как раз можно на 28 мая - узнаю заодно, не будет ли по МК накладок.

----------


## Домик в деревне

а вот фоты с Лелей, на которых я была.
ежели кому надо в хайрезе - вышлю на почту. кому не нравится чего - тоже удалю, конечно!
http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=28

девочки, давайте еще соберемся на кулинарный, а? ну так обидно, что пропустила.

----------


## kiara

Фото шикарные!!!!!!!!!!!! Просто сказочные, такие моменты словила Олесь - ты просто незаменимый фотограф для наших встреч! Давай мы тебя назначим торжественно им?))))))) и примем на работу)

----------


## Амина

АААААА! Фото улетные!!!! Я хочу, хочу себе большие фото, где мои гаврики есть!)))) Олесик, респект за фото, поддерживаю предыдущего оратора - торжественно назначим!))

----------


## mamaRita

Ну не все были с папами :Smile: )) И не все с роллами :Smile: ))) Есть такие извращенцы как я, кто их не лю. Но на встрече впервые было жаль, что это не так! Мастер-класс был чудеснейший, народ - все просто супер!!! Получилось у всех и удовольствие на лицах было бесконечным: сначала во время готовки, потом поедания. Кулинарные мастер-классы в массы!!!

----------


## MARY

а вот мое воспаленное воображение рисует такой вариант проведения досуга: мы собираемся, выбираем сказку, и каждая семья (читай:мама :Smile:  делает какую-ниб примитивную куклу на палке- одного героя. а потом мы детям показываем спектакль: натягиваем между двух стульев ширму, и этими куклами работаем.
понятия не имею, как сделать этих кукол, но видится так, что это должно быть нечто несложное -ведь детям не столько нужна наша высокохудожественность, сколько сделанный своими руками праздник.

----------


## Jazz

Марина, кла-а-а-асс! Очень креативно! Я за!!!
Вот только бы сказку такую, чтоб была интересна всем нашим разновозрастным зрителям, плюс 100%-ную явку на спектакль всех заявленных актеров.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я очень за праздник своими руками! Мы тогда будем делать ЛОШАДЬ =))) на палке, видимо! 
предлагаю собраться, чтобы точно всем табором составом!




> АААААА! Фото улетные!!!! Я хочу, хочу себе большие фото, где мои гаврики есть!)))) Олесик, респект за фото, поддерживаю предыдущего оратора - торжественно назначим!))


Марин, я тебе на почту пришлю тогда.

А также мерси за комплименты фотографиям. Я только учусь и мне очень приятно!

----------


## kiara

И мне, и мне пожалуйста- прислать или скинуть в ноут.
Хотите лошадь, хотите зайчика - как скажите)))) Только давайте решим все точненько:
1) когда?
2) что делаем?
3) состав.
По первому пункту - 28 можно, но только опять с 12:00, не раньше!
Или в июне - 3 числа, там уже можно с 11. Но в июне надо бы ПРАЗДНИК  ко дню детей-то) Так что, кулинария точно отменяется)))
Вопрос: как дети относятся к лошадкам? Живым))) Пони)

----------


## kiara

> понятия не имею, как сделать этих кукол,


Марин, у меня есть несколько идей по этому поводу, не сложные, покопаюсь еще-придумаем!!!

----------


## Jazz

1) 28-ого мы вряд ли. Снова семейный праздник планируется. Теперь уже на природе, поэтому с утра. А через субботу - можем. Только там не 3, а 4 июня.
2) к 3 июня можно уже и сказочку - за 2 недели успеем смастерить и ко Дню детей это можно привязать.
3) см.выше 
Тима лошадей обожает и уважает. Как-то подошли к лошадке на Театралке, потом ребенка не могли оттуда увести. А прошлым летом каждый день ходили гулять на поле "к лошадкам". Жаль, в этом году пока что-то одни коровы у нас тут гуляют. Оксана, ты что пони в клуб хочешь привести?

----------


## kiara

Ну да) хочу)))) Только не прям в клуб) а к порожкам))) детки пообщаются-покатаются. Мы так на ДР Ку делали.

----------


## yakudza

Мы за встречу, за спектакль, за пони! Можем и в эту и в след. субботу (ну если ничего не изменится).
В общем поддержим любое начинание)) ... и продолжение))

----------


## MARY

3 июня - очень хорошо.
 пони - очень хорошо.
а в случае со спектаклем - главное выбрать пьесу/сказку , а кукол делать уже под нее. 
принцип изготовления нужно выбрать макс простой, а головы/хвосты прицеплять разные.

----------


## kiara

Давайте обсуждение будущего МК перенесем в тему с МК, а с датой, конечно здесь определимся.
Итак - для праздника лучше июнь. А если будем делать праздник-значит нужно время для подготовки, выходит - июнь)))да?

----------


## mamaRita

я за июнь, за пони и за театр! Только тут подумать надо, а то все мамы уйдут в актеры, а дети уйдут еще куда-нибудь :Smile:

----------


## kiara

Есть же еще папы!!!!!!))

----------


## kiara

Девочки, начинаем активно работать и обсууждать http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...=4079#post4079

----------


## kiara

Что у нас с количеством отмечающих праздник? Маринки не будет-раз, Катюшки не будет-два.
*Ну письните, пож-та, те, кто будет!!!!*
Мы-раз.
?
P.S. Просто для нас с Ку мы лошадку и так по-пользуем))) нет нужды гнать её к Клубу. И мне нужно Маринке заказать или не заказать торт!
А то у нас еще и подключение нижнего помещения полным ходом,  спецом работников разгоняю на субботу, а то если никого не будет, так пусть работают.

----------


## Домик в деревне

ПИСЬ! а также мы имеем сильное намерение прийти. я с детьми, без папы. про именно кукольный спектакль - не знаю. сколько людей будет? может, дождемся, когда все смогут? а в этот раз проведем какой-нибудь МК, чтоб двух-трехлеткам было интересно? мм? или такое вообще мало реально, что все соберутся? в общем, как главный решит, так и будет. куклы - значит куклы. или что еще. мы будем всеми фибрами стремиться прийти. оч. соскучились по всем!

офф. Марина, Оксана, я вам по почте отправила фотки, видели?

----------


## kiara

Олесик-спасибо большое! Да, я получила)
Насчет спектакля-вот и хочу всех посчитать! А то театр одного актера-это как-то не совсем то, что хотелось))))))))))))
Но праздник нужно сделать!!!! Веселый, детский, шумный) И хотелось бы не в тесном семейном кругу)
Давайте на последок соберемся, а потом каникулы устроим!

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, мы хотим очень! Можем попробовать кого-нибудь новенького заманить. В общем, если ничего особо не изменится, то ПИ!

----------


## kiara

Не густо нас пока....
С темой МК - делаем спектакль или нет?
Марина - идейный вдохновитель, где ты?!))))))))))))))))

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, мне кажется спектакля сейчас не выйдет. Лето, все расползаются. Давайте на сентябрь отложим? Может просто посидим-потрындим? :Smile:  И опять же непонятно, скока народа будет.

----------


## Амина

И торт? Торт нужен?

----------


## yakudza

А мы-таки планируем быть! Уколюсь и прибегу к вам где-то к часу!
Спектакль предлагаю не отменять. Оксан, готовь ширму, импровизнем с имеющимися игрушками, а? Ну и если кто-то таки подготовит, тоже пригодится.
А торт мне кажется можно взять, но поменьше))))

..... очнулась болезная))))...

----------


## kiara

Катюшкаааааааааааааааа))хо  рошая моя)) отдохнувшая, полная сил и энергии)))))
Насчет тортика-меньше он быть не могЁт.
Давайте домашние вкусняшки+сухофрукты+фрукт  ы+орешки, ок?
Ширму вот ток всю голову сломала....лан, че нить покумекаем вечером с мужем.
Если что, то у  меня в Центре есть три пары перчаточных кукол-животных и 20 шт. пальчиковых кукол.
P.S. значит ночью буду голову доделывать)))

----------


## yakudza

про вкусняшки согласна.
Доделывай давай свою голову!))))))))))))))))))))))))
Че-нибудь да покажем!

...я с мужем, но он только в качестве зрителя.

----------


## MARY

мы планируем обязательно быть!
для спектакля подруга подсказала отличную идею - оттолкнуться от чего-нить известного, а дальше включать фантазию. так проще начать и не надо держать себя в рамках.
думаю, все получится.
пони я уже детям пообещала.
и тортик мы, конечно, хотим.
зову с собой подругу - она (почти) профессиональный фотожурналист, и с удовольствием все это безобразие снимет.

----------


## MARY

а молчание мое объясняется просто: позавчера веч отключили эл.энергию, дети бегали по дому с фонариками.
вчера тупо не открывалась эта тема, ничего не могла ни прочитать, ни написать - у кого-то еще такое бывает?

----------


## kiara

С возвращением в цивилизацию, Марин)))))))))
Торта точно не будет. 
С пони попробую еще поговорить, просто нас не много, они от некоторой суммы "приходят на дом")
Завтра к 12.
P.S. блин, моя "голова" не высохнет никак, во намотала))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Jazz

А мы не придем завтра  Наш папа Денис притащил в понедельник домой какую-то заразку, мы крепились-крепились, но в среду все же разболелись. Я так, вообще, впервые за последние 2,5 года. Два дня температурила, сегодня отпустило, только шмыгаю. Тиму повезло больше всех - у него только сопли где-то внутри носика булькают иногда. Короче, мы вполне живы, даже гуляем, но ни с кем больше не хотим этой распрекрасной цеплючей заразкой делиться. Поэтому не придем.

----------


## mamaRita

Выздоравливайте, Насть, хорошо, что Тима несильно! Мы будем.

----------


## Jazz

Спасибо, Рита! Мы очень стараемся.
Ну, друзья, рассказывайте-показывайте, как все прошло!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Настен, выздоравливайте!
Девчонки, спасибо большое! Было очень классно! Прям ТААААК хорошо!!!! Всех целуем!

----------


## kiara

Настя, поправляйтесь и ждем вас такими же бодрыми и улыбчивыми осенью) *на самом деле ждем всегда)))*
Было весело))))это точно) Сюрпризы были от начала и до конца)))) Лошадка-пони "неожиданно" решила рожать и к нам пришла не пони, а высооооокая красивая лошадь, что, впрочем, детЯм ничуть не испортило праздник!
Спектакль был ну очень не обычный - зрители в процессе почти все переместились эээээ...под сцену, на сцену, за сцену. Актеры были в ударе)))) Заявленные в "афише актеры" не смогли прибыть, но на помощь пришли дублеры фабричного производства))))))))))) Что тоже, ничуть не испортило картину веселья.
Мне очень понравилось и ни капельки ни страшно)))))))))))
А "показать" может только Олеськин-фото у неё) так что - ждем фоты!
*Всех целуем-обнимаем до осени, друзья!*

----------


## kiara

О..а рассветы-то нынче, как рано)))))

----------


## MARY

а мне больше всего понравилось, что наша скромница yakudza - *у меня плохая фантазия, но я очень исполнительная* -на самом деле оказалась талантливой актрисо))))))

----------


## kiara

Я сделала страничку ВКонтакте http://vkontakte.ru/club28759195
Милости просим  к нам в гости и там)
Группа закрытая, поэтому можно создавать альбомы без всяких опасений "лишних глаз".

----------


## kiara

У меня есть идея насчет фотосета)))))))))) следующего, конечно.
Чуть ближе к теме - озвучу)

----------


## kiara

Девчонки, а если нам день встречи на воскресенье перенести? 15-это суббота (наша), но меня не будет в городе. Может в воскресенье тогда увидимся?
Или уже через пару недель?

----------


## Амина

Я только за.

----------


## yakudza

Я тоже за!!! Очень за!

----------


## kiara

Тогда перетащим на воскресенье 16 октября, да? Время, думаю, тоже.
Уже МК придумала прикольный)

----------


## yakudza

Ну так что, девчат, в воскресенье встречаемся?

----------


## Амина

Да! В 12, как обычно?

----------


## kiara

Ну конечно)
Воскресенье 12ч.

----------


## mamaRita

я тоже очень-очень за воскресенье!! Только в это не смогу, а вообще это горраздо удобнее! :Smile:

----------


## kiara

Ритааааа))))) воскресенье - только в этот раз...
Насчет того, чтоб навсегда...даже не знаю...Суббота *мне* поудобнее все же...Ну даже не мне лично, а Клубу "Немо", где мы обитаем теперь) И хорошо бы с 11 начинать...

----------


## mamaRita

кстати, насчет 11 часов - отличная идея! Мы очень за. Насчет 20 есть подозрение, что я не смогу. Мне удобней 27. Но это тока мне пока :Smile:  Народ, что скажете?

----------


## polya

Нам тоже в 11 удобнее. Мы в 2 уже спим, последний раз по пути домой вырубились...

----------


## Vers

Подскажите что мне надо сделать, чтобы меня впустили на встрече 20-го ноября?) Очень хочется познакомиться в живую с посетителями форума и вместе с ребёнком окунуться в дружественную атмосферу)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Vers, а у нас с вами мальчики ровесники!
Мы скорей всего не сможем =( мы бы в субботу могли.
Хоть мы не частые посетители, но все же отвечу. Приходите! Знакомьтесь со всеми, сообщите всем свой ник, чтоб идентифицироваться, спросите у народа, какой у них, атмосфера очень дружелюбная!
Ну и еще хорошо, если вам темы на форуме близки, т.е. чтоб шоком не было, что детей могут грудью на людях покормить. Еще последнее время тренд на встречи в юбках ходить. Ну это так, к слову, уж очень меня все в юбках впечатлили!

----------


## kiara

> Подскажите что мне надо сделать, чтобы меня впустили на встрече 20-го ноября?) Очень хочется познакомиться в живую с посетителями форума и вместе с ребёнком окунуться в дружественную атмосферу)


Я еще немного добавлю - начните знакомится уже прям здесь) и расскажите о себе в темке, может напишите о семье-детях в дневничке.

Народ - я принципиально не против субботы, только *в сб с 12 до 15 - утроит всех? Или уже в вс с 11 до 14.*
Иначе никак (праздник с сб и в вс тоже после нас хотят заказать)...
Решайте-я бы с Олесиком увиделась еще))))Мы-то все рядышком, а их нечасто тут встретишь..

----------


## Амина

ну коли так, давайте в субботу.... Вы определяйтесь, мне ж торт печь)))

----------


## Веснушка

я тоже с Олесиком хочу))) но в субботу тогда с 12ти.... а так мне и в воскр. нормально))

----------


## kiara

Раз Олессик заболели (выздоравливайте непременно и поскорее!!!), то *встречу оставим в воскресенье с 11 или все-таки в субботу с 12?!*
Лучше бы в вс с 11.

----------


## Амина

мне  б лучше с 12, мы просыпаемся в 10:30  только))) А в воскресенье  с 11 до 14?

----------


## Амина

Дык к когда торт-то печь?

----------


## Vers

Амина, наверно больше всех ждёшь, чтоб определились с датой) Может обойдёмся фруктами, если всё решится в последний момент?)

----------


## Амина

В воскресенье с 11 до 14 будет встреча)  с тортом)

Кстати, через 2 недели в воскресенье нам будет год)))

----------


## Веснушка

уряяяя! постараемся быть!

----------


## mamaRita

может попоем на дне рождения?... Караоке в смысле? Или балаган получится? :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## kiara

Караоке есть) Дети не испугаются?))))))))))

----------


## Амина

Мои не испугаются, дома поют =)

----------


## mamaRita

я не знаю, просто последнее время петь хочу невозможно! :Smile:  Ладно, на месте разберемся :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Девы, а как вам идея провести предновогоднюю встречу а-ля "Пижамная вечеринка"?))
Со всеми атрибутами внешнего вида всех участников)
А то нарядно-красиво-ёлочно как-то скучно уже)

----------


## Амина

Я - ЗА! =)

----------


## Jazz

Я тоже "за"!
Только у меня пижамы нет.)))

----------


## Амина

И у меня))) Но я уже продумываю какую приобрести)))

----------


## Веснушка

а кроме внешнего вида что еще подразумевается?))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Если "пижамная вечеринка", то вход будет только при наличии пижамы))))))) ну или иного ночного наряда - рубашечек, пеньюаров, шлепанцев с пушком)) И деток тоже - в пижамки, босыми или в тапки)!
А также, соответствующая развлекательная программа - конкретно не расскажу) Но повеселимся и посмеемся, это точно)
А куколок  оставим на Рождество, так и логичнее будет, мне кажется. Что скажите?
Встреча планируется на *25 декабря, с 11 до 15:00* (с 12 до 15, смотрю,всем мало, а позже, увы не могу, в Немо праздники начинаются)* или на 30 декабря - вообще свободный день, можем хоть до вечера сидеть.*

----------


## Амина

30 я однозначно пас, голосую за 25-е)

----------


## Веснушка

нужно определиться, мне все равно пока на какое, может даже и на 25е лучше, а то 30го уже домашние хлопоты начинаются. я просто думала на 25 билеты в театр на утренник взять, ну мне в принципе все равно, не очень хочется. я уж лучше в Лелю))))) да и Гоша думаю будет за. У меня ни пижамы, ни ночнушки...ни у меня, ни у Гошика.... даже халата нет))) может, какие еще варианты? что то молчат все капитально.

----------


## Веснушка

такое ощущение, что нас трое будет))) из взрослых))) девочки, не молчите!!!!

----------


## котенок

интересная задумка. С удовольствием бы пришли, но боюсь загадывать. Как намечается встреча, так мы заболеваем  :Frown: .

----------


## polya

Нам все равно когда, как решите. И пижамы у нас только у детей. В шортах и майке я и папа наш в шортах, в которых спим, боюсь зябко будет...

----------


## yakudza

мы за! наряд соответствующий имеем)))

----------


## yakudza

я правильно понимаю, что 18-го встреча не планируется?

----------


## Веснушка

ну что? все за пижамы? просто у большинства нет....мне вот накладно две пижамы купить....чессссна....а взять не у кого...

----------


## Амина

Я за пижамы. Тем более, там самые длинные ночи в году)) Повод, опять же)

----------


## kiara

Да, 18-го встречи не будет.
Будет перед НГ)
*Ну что - решили на 25, верно?** Тогда в воскресенье с 11 утра и до 14:30-15:00.*
Девы-ну давайте пижамную вечерину))))) Это ж весело и задорно, а то мы что-то все на самотек пустили! Собрались, потусили и разошлись, не интересно как-то.
Зябко точно не будет)))) Вроде у нас вечно оооочень жарко, я и не знаю, что где открывать уже, чтоб проветривать, кондей уже не повключаешь в минус. На ноги носки ж можно, а лучше - тапки) прям такие домашние-домашние))))
Кстати - никто не в курсе, где можно раздобыть у нас такие смешные тапки  в виде животных, лапок и проч, а? (не в инете, а в городе)

----------


## kazangi

тапок таких на рынке полно, а еще в Метро видела

----------


## kiara

Ирин, для меня рынок - непонятнее Марса,там моя нога не ступала лет 15, наверно) а нет ли ориентиров каких, чтоб попроще найти это место на рынке)

----------


## Веснушка

в метро вроде бывают))) у меня где то были...у родителей еще))) надо поискать... и пижаму бы где надыбать..эх, ну ладно! зато действительно так интереснее))))

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, сама там не была уже сто лет, просто недавно кто-то из знакомых там такие тапки покупал.

----------


## kazangi

> Оксан, сама там не была уже сто лет, просто недавно кто-то из знакомых там такие тапки покупал.


 поэтому точнее не скажу)) но "язык до Киева доведет", думаю на рынке если спросить, то место укажут.

----------


## kiara

Спасибо, девы, погляжу в Метро сначала))) если что - попробую рынок) *интересно, там приличные или....?*

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Оксана, я такие тапки на днях видела на 2 этаже универмага "Калуга". Как говорится, в ассортименте... ))

----------


## kazangi

а почему именно пижамы хотите? почему не карнавал, например? нарядиться всем, а на МК снеговиков поделать, маски всякие... Новогоднее настроение ...

----------


## polya

Папа наш точно пижаму не оденет.) можно ночным чепцом ограничеться?

----------


## Веснушка

а и правда девочки, давайте карнавал!!! это ж так по новогоднему! а кто хочет в рамках карнавала можно и в пижаме)) я больше за карнавал, чем за пижамы....или просто каждый в образе, как на слингопараде было.

----------


## Амина

Фкуфно... Хочется необычного чего-нибудь....

----------


## Веснушка

ну это нам скучно, мы взрослые, искушенные, а детям мне кажется здорово будет))

----------


## Амина

Мнекажется, детям в пижамах не менее здорово будет. По существу, им все равно еще, во что они одеты, им важна атмосфера, которые мы, взрослые, создаем)

----------


## kazangi

у меня Улька не очень пижамы поймет... т.к. это часть ритуала перед сном, и ей будет непонятно в чем "прикол".

----------


## Веснушка

народ, а чего маскарад то скучно? мы же не каждый день маскарадим то? да и вообще, я с детства никем не наряжалсь)))

----------


## kiara

Ёлки..... то пижам у вас нет, то теперь маскарад...
По моему богатому опыту слово "маскарад" воспринимается как " а я мишурой обвяжусь и уже по нарядному"...так и будет((((((
Я голосую " за" пижамную. Честно, очень бы хотелось. У меня и сценарий есть...А вот маскарадом я точно сейчас не успею заморочиться. Возьмет кто на себя?! Подготовите все?
Сама тематика подразумевает не однозначное надевание пижам как таковых. Ночные рубашки тоже из этой оперы) Домашние тапки и/или колпачки - тоже 100% попадание в образ) а к этому - всякая домашняя одежка с милыми мишками, сердечками, барашками и проч)*домашние костюмы, домашние платья и проч*  Ну вы же ходите в чем-то дома?)))*если спите голышом, то ходить в чем-то нужно))))* Есть вообще одежда в стиле пижам) У меня, по причине не ношения мною с недавних пор брюкоподобных вещей, пижам больше нет, но есть юбки и спец. купленный сарафан, однозначно названный моими домашними "ночной рубашкой") чапец бы найти еще ко всему этому и тапки подходящие))) У мелкого 100% пижамка и даже халат)
Спасибо, девы за наводки про тапки, завтра поеду на поиски.

----------


## kiara

> у меня Улька не очень пижамы поймет... т.к. это часть ритуала перед сном, и ей будет непонятно в чем "прикол".


Ирин, ну у нас много деток, в силу возраста (полгода, год) не понимающих, в чем "прикол" наших встреч, однако им весело все равно))) Ку не понимает мой "прикол" ношения юбок, но ему нра)

----------


## kiara

> Папа наш точно пижаму не оденет.) можно ночным чепцом ограничеться?


Чапец(колпак) и тапки!))))))))))))домашние тапки)

----------


## kiara

Вообщем, я не настаиваю, но маскарад - это стандарт 100%, еще оливье и "шубу" на стол, а на мониторы - "Ирония судьбы"))))))))))))
Вот маскарад на Рождество, это да, вернее это будет обряжение, можно с ряжеными и покалядовать)
Решайте, времени мало осталось!!!!

----------


## Амина

я за пижамы...

----------


## polya

Пижамы так пижамы. У меня ночнушка завалялась где-то... Мужу надо теперь чепчик сшить)))

----------


## mamaRita

По-моему, Оксан, твоя идея выявила, что большая часть Лели спит ... без пежам и проч. :Smile: ) Мы принадлежим к той же категории :Smile: ))) Потому, мож расскажешь хоть канву сценария или ссылка может какая есть, чтоб больше прочувствовать атмосферу-настроение и лучше влиться нам, безпижамным? :Smile: )

----------


## mamaRita

В целом идея - супер! Ненапряжно, креативно, свежо. Да и вот уже все загорелись атрибутику покупать :Smile: ) Но! Идею маскарада/ряженья и т.п. нужно тоже обязательно реализовать, потому как лично у меня всю жизнь есть в душе мечта о НАСТОЯЩЕМ костюмированном празднике, а по жизни все время получается так как ты описала :Frown: (( Я про мишуру.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> В целом идея - супер! Ненапряжно, креативно, свежо. Да и вот уже все загорелись атрибутику покупать) Но! Идею маскарада/ряженья и т.п. нужно тоже обязательно реализовать, потому как лично у меня всю жизнь есть в душе мечта о НАСТОЯЩЕМ костюмированном празднике, а по жизни все время получается так как ты описала(( Я про мишуру.


 Подписываюсь под каждым Ритиным словом. Вот тоже самое у меня.

----------


## Амина

Подпишусь и я) Но для и пижамная вечеринка тот же маскарад))))

----------


## kiara

Так за чем дело встало?!
Давайте нарядимся на Рождество!!!
Ведь много собираются на Рождественские каникулы в Лелю заглянуть - давайте че-нить и замутим! и айда калядовать) Как думаете, смогем?))))
Или вы бал хотите?)
Вообще-расскажите, кто как видит маскарад?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мы хотим калядовать. Очень! Прям вот очень очень. Можно же на машинах ездить по адресам всех родственников. Ну или не знаю как. Мне всегда хочется такого!

----------


## mamaRita

Народ у нас только пуганный... Если родственников только предупредить? :Smile:  Помню, лет 14 нам было ходили мы группой друзей ряженых колядовать по нашему дому - как же люди наши бедные запуганы! Уже тогда были... Страх и ужас - первая реакция на колядующих у большинства. Потому не знаю. (PS: но огромный мешок конфет мы заработали за тот вечер :Wink: )

----------


## kiara

Хотите калядовать - значит будем)
Завтра пижамки не забудьте))) У меня все готово, дошиваю ночные колпаки)

----------


## Jazz

А вот, кому фотки свежие, горячие?!  С новогодней пижамной встречи в Леле. Мы все такие смешные и яркие.

----------


## Амина

Классные, Насть!!! Спасибище огромное Денису!!!)

----------


## Jazz

Ну, здорово! Я Денису передам.))) Я вот что заметила про эти фотки: в интерьерах клуба все они получаются просто очень яркие и жизнерадостные. На следующую встречу, если надо, могу принести на флэшке фотки в хорошем качестве. Или на обменник, что ли залить?...

----------


## Амина

мне мона на флешке. Главное, ноут не забыть... Сразу на него и скинуть)

----------


## kiara

Ай, Денис умничка!!!!Ай ему спасибо большое, отличный фоторепортаж получился!!!!
И мне с флешки, пжст)

----------


## kiara

Девочки, когда встречу проведем?
Предновогодней пижамной прям не хватило, у всех было желание еще потусить)
Хотите вот прям на днях, пока у нас не занято? Хотя бы 3-го с 12 или наоборот позже, чтобы до вечера? У нас 3-го ёлки не будет, трое детей-актеров из спектакля заболели(((Так что, день свободный.
И после Рождества тоже можно встретиться, калядовать и проч.... Как вам?

----------


## Амина

Я за 3-е, вот только торт не обещаю...  :Smile:  Отпуск у меня) на кухню не хожу))))

----------


## kiara

Без торта мы переживем, я думаю)
Ну, еще-то будут желающие потусить завтра? Сейчас пойду смс-ки рассылать)

----------


## Веснушка

мы за! все равно на утренник собирались)))))) можно в костюме?

----------


## Амина

О, прикольно) Мы тоже в костюмах можем)))

----------


## kiara

Можно во всём)
Итак, завтра на 12, ждем всех!
Захватите с собой вкусняшки, наверняка дома остались у всех.
Есть идея - поиграть с детьми в разные домашние развлечения - вспоминайте, кто как развлекает детей дома!

----------


## kiara

Ну что, девочки - Рождество отмечать будем? Кто-то колядовать собирался) Может поделимся обрядами святочными, кто что использует регулярно..
Суббота 14, вс - 15 января с 12 часов-выбирайте. Какие мысли?

----------


## kiara

*Девочки и мальчики!
Есть такое замечательно предложение - покататься на коньках!!!
Аренда ЛД "Космос" за 1 час обойдется в 3.9что-то там руб, короче 4000р. Прокат коньков там есть.
Как вам, а? Даже если соберем 10 человек, то по 400 руб совсем не страшно, мне кажется. Если народу будет много, можно и на 1,5 часа. За неделю соберемся? Или за две?)))
Очень попросим Дениса взять с собой фотокамеру и заснять эти наши бесчинства на льду))))
А может даже придумаем для этого дела какую-нить фишку...ну тот же маскарад, например....Или еще что-то.
Вообщем, все отдохнули и пора начинать активно год!!!!*

----------


## Веснушка

мы за! 400 руб это совсем ничего для катка. мы были в алекспарке, отдали за час 440 руб на троих с Гошиком, народа не протолкнуться вообще, попали на заливку льда -полчаса просто стояли...в общем мы за! а там больше никого кроме нас не будет? только нам надо сопли наши изжить.... через недельку было бы как раз наверное.

----------


## kiara

Да, там будет только Леля с семьями! Мы полностью арендуем лед на час или больше, это и стоит почти 4000р. Узнаю сегодня по датам, но это, конечно жен выходной, думаю в наше обычное Лельское время - в промежуток с 12 до 15ч. Да?
Если нас будет 10 семей, то 400р с семьи (не будем считать, сколько человек у кого в семье, согласны же?), если больше - то просто разделим на кол-во пришедших семей.
Если желающих за неделю наберется много больше 10-ка, то можно и 1,5 часа.
Пока:
+ Маринка
+ Наташа (которая с Сашулей)
+ Катя с Ксенечкой
+ мы 
+ Марина Глушенкова - инициатор идеи)))
+ Настя (пока думают)
+ Оля с Гошиком
это от кого я получила ответ.
Остальные желающие - отмечайтесь здесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## kiara

А и таки да, идем с малявками))))))))))) Я ищу коньки для Ку 28-29(30) размера)))) У меня и Ник катался пару раз всего, да и сами мы с мужем лет дцать не стояли на коньках))))))))))))веселухааааа  ааааааааааа-ха будет))))))

----------


## Веснушка

у Гошика есть коньки, уже "катались"))) на обычном льду засада конечно)) сложно.... а на пластмассовом (искусственном) пешком и бегом по всему катку носился, кричал уйдите я сам, не мешайте - монтессори-ребенок короче)))

----------


## Амина

Мне кажется. детям и без коньков прикольно будет) И скользко))

----------


## Веснушка

без коньков на лед нельзя выходить

----------


## kazangi

от нашей семьи папа с Улей будут точно, мы с Васей может быть в качестве зрителей

----------


## kiara

Вот и славно)
+ папа с Улей
+ Рита 
Сегодня не дозвонилась им-занято...
Завтра все с утра узнаю, тогда *будем собираться на воскресенье, часов с 12 - устроит всех?*

----------


## polya

Ох, мы пасс... 
Как заболели 2-го января (и встречу пропустили), так до сих пор и болеем. Побережемся пока.
Хорошо вам покататься!

----------


## Веснушка

выздоравливайте!!! хотя мы пока тоже невыездные... тоже пока болеем.

----------


## Амина

МЫ согласны на 12, но, может, без детей будем... Кататься они все равно не будут, и нам не дадут...

----------


## MARY

Я Аркашу и Борю ставила на коньки в 2,5 года. В Москве ходила с ними в Сокольники и даже в многолюдный Парк Горького. И ничего, номально. Они так смешно учились кататься: отходили на два-три шага - и падали в сугроб.
Остальных - немного позже, но все равно, все катаются. 
Кроме Миши. Пока.
Вот планирую и Мишу приобщить. Мне кажется, старт в такой компании - наиболее мягкий. Во всяком случае, не будут подрезать здоровенные детины, которые хотят продемонстрировать свою крутость.
Каток мы любим. Так что  однозначно придем!

----------


## Веснушка

а мы будем очень стараться прийти! для этого нам нужно выздороветь и не уехать на ДР крестницы)) очень хочется покататься со всеми. еще посмотреть как народ учит детей кататься, потому что из меня учитель никакой))) гошик не понимает что нужно делать.... хотя о искусственному катку хотя бы ходил

----------


## kiara

Ох, еще бы туда дозвониться(((((((((нереально вообще.
сегодня "номер не может быть вызван"...что эта фраза означает, интересно...Уже не "занято" как вчера.
Номер только один, других номеров не дают (76-75-24). Добраться сегодня туда не смогу, буду мучить телефон)

----------


## МаАрЛея

Доброго дня!!! И нас напишите. а можно как отдельная семья(они за себя отдельно оплатят)наши тетя с дядей пойдут, очень желают Сеню кататься поучить)?

----------


## kiara

Очень рады, конечно напишем)
+ Настя с семейством)
Теперь номер "занят", что за ерунда там....Попробую выбраться, у меня вечер освободился вроде.
*Насть, у вас еще "подарок" неиспользованный)))) час в "Немо"-приходите же уже)

----------


## Амина

Эх, мы сами еще кататься не умеем))) Я один раз на коньках стояла, муж - ни разу, кажется)))

----------


## yakudza

Мы тоже будем. С мужем, без детей.

----------


## Jazz

Мы уже не думаем, мы надумали! Точно сможем в воскресенье в 12.
Придем с Тимом. Если коньки ему подходящие не найдем, то будем кататься с Денисом по очереди. Я-то мелкому планировала только на следующую зиму персональные коньки покупать (и себе заодно)))).
А потому вопрос: подскажите, пжл, кто знает, где взять напрокат коньки детского 25-26 размера (то есть на ножку 15-16 см)? На катке в прокате такого, наверно, нет...

----------


## kazangi

я еще могу взять свои двухполозные детские коньки, в качестве эксперимента))) можно сравнить будет с однополозными

----------


## kiara

Молодцы, Насть!!! Фотокамеру не забудьте)
Про коньки я не знаю, где взять((( на катке с 32 детский прокат((( Сама в поиске, где взять для Ку.
Блин, туда и впрямь никак не дозвонится!!!Ну КАК может быть занято сутки напролет?! Я ради эксперимента звонила в 11 вечера - занято)
Прям злюсь...сейчас соберемся, а с арендой не выйдет - не дай Бог! Чую надо туда ехать, эх-буду мужа уговаривать смотаться.
*Никто у нас на Пр.берегу не работает/живет?!*

----------


## kazangi

а там один номер телефона?

----------


## Амина

А на двухполозных можно?

----------


## mamaRita

Товарищи, я дозвонилась (недаром когда-то хедхантером работала :Wink: ), инфа не очень: в январе ледовое шоу все время репетирует, поэтому снять нельзя. Звоните в феврале. Звонить надо в администрацию (мне там ответила бухгалтер) и ловить директора, потому как по аренде только он. Когда он бывает? "А весь день минут на несколько забегает, потом убегает... Утром может быть очень-очень рано, вечером очень поздно... Вы звоните, звоните!" Отличная система, не правда ли? :Smile:  В общем оставила телефон свой, обещали передать, мож перезвонит... Чтобы в феврале место застолбить. Хотя очевидно, что там все непонятно и нестабильно, бардак в общем, поэтому не факт что до весны покататься успеем... Зато коньки можно найти в совбодном режиме :Smile:  Телефон администрации 76-75-25. К ним я дозвонилась по телефону 76-75-24.

----------


## Jazz

Печально...

----------


## kazangi

а может просто с горки покатаемся? на санках, ледянках, тюбингах... попе... а?

----------


## Веснушка

жаль, хотя я так и думала, слишком желающих много, при том что там занимаются все время и репетируют...можно на искусственный сходить, не то конечно, совсем не то. но там зато тепло и детям устойчивее стоять. да и на горке можно.

----------


## kazangi

а в алекспарке каток? там можно бронировать часы?

----------


## kiara

Мой муж тоже привез печальные вести( Пообщался лично, но с таким же результатом.
Вообще у них "весной" свободно)))))) нормально так, да))))
Еще каток был в Труде, не знаю, бронируют ли там...
Девы-давайте, кто где сможет, разузнайте, а то я пока безвылазно в Немо, мужа пока допрошусь...весна и настанет)

----------


## mamaRita

Разузнать-то разузнавать все будем, вопрос, собираемся ли в воскресенье, вроде как все намылились уже на встречу?.. И где. Я готова в воскресенье в 12 где угодно :Smile:

----------


## kiara

И тут не вижу текст...с почты прочла кусок) 
если все намылились на встречу, может пойдем...ммм...а в ЧаКу пошли?))) жалко Лена с Ваней уехали, а то б приняли нашу ватагу как родных)))гы-гы)
Я оч чаю их чохуууууууууууууу!
На Смоленке помещение большое, хотя, конечно, приятнее и уютнее старое, на Пушкина.
Можно просто в парк Циалковского выбраться, с санками. СнеХ то есть на улице, а? *8 а то я сижу тут у себя, ниче не знаю)* В городском парке, помнится, был каток...есть?
В "Немо" праздник заказывают с 11 вроде...если откажутся, то конечно - айда к нам, как обычно! А если сегодня приедут оплачивать, то увы...Ток с 14 дня можно будет, но это время уже мало кому удобно...если ток вечером. М?

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, да чего обсуждать-то? Правильно Иринка предложила, пойдемте на санках кататься! В общем мы будем с 12 в воскресенье в парке Циолковского. Приходите! Горка это супер! И погода сейчас самая подходящая. Берите побольше ледянок, чтоб не только дети, а и родители покатались)))
А потом как подустанем, в ЧаКу!

Ну а про каток надо-таки договариваться, может на следующей неделе.

----------


## kazangi

мы тоже тогда в 12 в вск в парк придем

----------


## kiara

Снег-то там есть?!
В парке на санках точно не покататься-он весь вычищен до плитки! На поляне, когда была оттепель "прокатали" до земли. Может чего нападало?
Кать, я когда читаю тебя, подозреваю, что ты где-то "не у нас" живешь))))))))))))))) Вчера был жуткий ветер со льдом и дождем в лицо....Сегодня, смотрю заморозило лужи, один лед под ногами.
Я схожу в парк, разведаю, чтоб хоть понятнее было-санки-то нужны или нет)
А вот что точно взять, так это термосочки с чаем, как раньше))))) И можно вкусняшек домашних))))
Кстати, Немо освободилось))) Если что, можно к нам потом чаю попить)
Вообщем, мы к 12 тоже будем в парке!

----------


## yakudza

> Кать, я когда читаю тебя, подозреваю, что ты где-то "не у нас" живешь))))))))))))))) Вчера был жуткий ветер со льдом и дождем в лицо....Сегодня, смотрю заморозило лужи, один лед под ногами.


))))))))))))))  ну так и есть же!))))))) У нас во Льва Толстого хоршая погода, тепло, но снег не тает, мы каждый день на горку ходим. Вчера, правда, был снегопад, гуляли во дворе, когда он закончился на лыжах рассекали. Поэтому я в недоумении была, чего тут обсуждать-то? Ну и написала. А потом стала девченкам своим звонить, они говорят в городе лужи, слякоть((( 
Но вроде подмораживать начинает, может и нормально будет?

В понедельник буду стараться ледовый дворец-таки забронировать (нашелся один товарищ, который может помочь). А? На воскресенье, 12?

----------


## Веснушка

а мы пролетаем похоже... я что то совсем разболелась, голова чугунная, темпа самая наипротивнейшая - 37,1... все заложено, говорю вообще с трудом. Гошику бы и погулять не мешало, а я сижу ну совсем никакущая... что то вот когда сама болею, сразу все методы лечения из головы вылетают...
Р.S. вот обидно же! и вкусняшки у меня имеются - персиков наделала - вкус детства!

----------


## kazangi

что-то мы сегодня никого толком не нашли((( Видели только Катю с Ритой... но накаталииись))) из парка поехали в Квань, вот там ГОРКА!

----------


## kiara

Мы  и с Настей и с Ритой и с Катей успели повидаться)
Так, народ - по катку информация.
Значит пробуем бронировать на 22 января, воскресенье, 12 часов
на сег.момент желающие:
+ мы,
+ Настя
+ Маринка
+ Катюшка
+ Оля
+ Наташа с Саней и Маней
под ? Иринка,
жду ответа от Риты, Марины Глушенковой
Отписывайтесь, кто желает и кого я не назвала)
10 семей, думаю смело наберем, так что, вероятность  похода ооочень велика)

----------


## kiara

+ Марина Глушенкова

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан,  я тебе ответила, что я +  :Smile:

----------


## Амина

Девочки, ну вы мне скажите, на двухполозных можно? У нас вся семья некатающаяся))) Я боюсь, то еще шоу будет))))

----------


## kiara

Да, Рит увидела уже)
Маринк, ну у меня Ник стоял лишь дважды на коньках)))))) А муж и не помнит - когда и сколько)
Насчет2-хполозных не имею ни малейшего понятия, ну возьмите их с собой в рюкзачке)
Даешь свое ледовое шоу))))))!

----------


## mamaRita

Так, хорошо, что там никого кроме нас не будет... А то чувствую, что в обиход могло бы войти выражение "как "Леля" на льду" :Wink: ))))

----------


## yakudza

Пыталась договориться через Мин. туризма и спорта. Сказали, что арендовать в такое популярное время Ледовый дворец нельзя. Очень много желающих покататься в выходные, закрываться на час им не выгодно. 
Могу забронировать для нас несколько билетов. Конечно, будет не так спокойно, но хоть покатаемся. А с детьми можно позаниматься в центре арены. Там не "лихачат" и работает тренер.

Если кого-то это устроит, сообщите, пожалуйста количество детей и взрослых.
Извиняйте, что так затянулось всё.

Итак:
Оксана = 3 взрослых + 1 ребенок
Садовникова (эт я) = 2 взр.

----------


## kiara

Так, Маринка не будет, Рита тоже, Катя Стихина - тоже минус. 
Я буду +1 взрослый, т.е нас 2 взрослых.
Не могу дозвониться до Марины Глушенковой, но думаю, что их такой вариант устроит, вопрос - сколько кого будет.

----------


## kazangi

минус мы, уезжаем в деревню

----------


## Веснушка

мы постараемся быть! 2взр+1 реб

----------


## Jazz

мы будем точно в количестве 2 взрослых
коньки Тиму не нашла, поэтому он, скорее всего, не пойдет (если только вдруг до воскресенья не найду)... тем более, что мы там будем не одни...

----------


## yakudza

Отлично! Завтра заказываю (или выкупаю) билеты на 10 чел. взрослых и 4 ребенка. Это Оксана (2), Оля (2+1), Настя (2), мы (2) и Марина (2+3).

Если ещё кто надумает, приходите!

----------


## kiara

Девочки и мальчики!
Увы, с катком не выходит, сеанс катания лишь на 7 вечера, это поздно и большинство не может.
Решили пока отложить - пока ледовое шоу не откатают. А после мы попробуем все таки забронировать весь каток.

----------


## kiara

На воскресенье Лелю устраиваем?
Как обычно с 12. Чем заняться-придумаю, есть две задумки, напишу поближе тогда.

----------


## mamaRita

И тишинаа... Народ, давно не виделись, мож пора уже? Я всеми конечностями за!

----------


## Амина

Да-да, торт печь?

----------


## Jazz

Мы очень постараемся быть в вс.

----------


## kiara

Я все равно время для нас "забила" - так что, кто соскучился - милости просим!!!
Последнее время компания стала теснее, но тем и уютнее))))
Просто если народу не много будет, масштабный МК (с приглашением гостей) затевать не буду)
А так, сколько б ни было, мило посидим, как всегда)

----------


## Амина

Торт-то нужен, а?

----------


## mamaRita

Мне например нужен :Smile:  Но ежели народу совсем мало будет, то не знаю... Что скажете?
В воскресенье в 12.00?

----------


## polya

Мы тоже постараемся все) ну или папа с Матвеем только)

----------


## kiara

Пеки, мать, пеки)))) када твой торт не съедали?!)))))

----------


## Амина

Ну мож поменьше тады? На 2 кг?

----------


## kiara

Давай поменьше, ток прямоугольный))))резать легче так)

----------


## Веснушка

мы постараемся быть)) если конечно сэр Егор изволит)))))))) от торитика тож не откажусь))

----------


## kiara

Ну что, собираемся в тесной компании?))))
На эту встречу не выходит с "гостями", ну ничего, подождем ведь, правда)
Может есть у кого желание МК придумать/провести, а?))))

----------


## Goldfish

здравствуйте все!)))присоединимся с Ульянкой-малышкой к вам в вс,если можно конечно))...если кто не признает,я -Светлана)))

----------


## kiara

Можно, конечно!
Мы гостям рады всегда)

----------


## yakudza

мы тоже едем))

----------


## kiara

Делаю оптовую закупку долгожданной книги *Нюфелда и Матэ "Не упускайте своих детей"* http://resource-publishing.ru/plans.php
В розницу (можно будет купить без всяких заказов в Леле) цена 620 руб.
Членам клуба Леля - книга по 400р (опт. цена 350 р+50 руб за доставку книги).
Пока возьму 12 штук.
Три уже заказаны.
Пишите-кому сколько.
Если потребуется больше 12 - закажу сразу больше.

----------


## Jazz

Оксана, мне, пожалуйста одну штуку. Хотела тебя вчера в личку попросить заказать мне, а у тебя слишком много личных сообщений на сайте и отправить новые тебе невозможно.

----------


## kiara

Ага, Насть - я тебя уже посчитала)))
*Ящик вычистила!

----------


## Веснушка

+1 на книгу

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, мне 2 точно! Может даже и три...

----------


## kiara

Всех записала)

*Девочки - впереди Пасхальная неделя, думаю, встретимся в Леле после.
НО - в воскресенье ж флешмоб Пузырей))))
Есть два варианта - после пузырей отправиться в Лелю)
Или встретиться в субботу в Леле.*
Нужно решить, чтобы мне время и день запланировать для нас!

----------


## Jazz

А точно-точно пузыри в воскресенье? Я нигде в соц.сетях не встречала информации, что у нас в Калуге все же переносят его, везде только 21 апреля фигурирует и народ собирается...
А насчет Лели - в субботу 21.04 можем после 12 часов, в воскресенье 22.04 - пас.

----------


## Амина

Я в субботу никак-никак не могу(

----------


## yakudza

> А точно-точно пузыри в воскресенье? Я нигде в соц.сетях не встречала информации, что у нас в Калуге все же переносят его, везде только 21 апреля фигурирует и народ собирается...
> А насчет Лели - в субботу 21.04 можем после 12 часов, в воскресенье 22.04 - пас.


Насть, спасибо, перепроверила - точно 21-го!

----------


## kiara

Вот и ладненько)
Значит все по плану- Леля как обычно, в воскресенье 22 апреля в 12 ч (ДР дедушки Ленина))))))
В связи с этим ностальгическим моментом у меня возникла идея.
А давайте попробуем сделать встречу в духе советских 70-80? Попробовать подобрать что-то из одежды, в целом внешний облик какой-то в этом духе, может даже угощения, антураж и проч.....как вам предложение?
Может получиться вполне себе интересно)

----------


## Амина

Клева) Кто смотрел  не так давно "Восьмидесятые"?) Что там носили?

----------


## polya

Всем по пионерскому галстуку)

----------


## Амина

Это на день пионерии галстуки оденем)
Кстати, нашла коллекцию Бурды ретро: http://www.ms77.ru/articles/biblioteka/15088/

----------


## kiara

Да-галстуки на 19 мая)))
Если совсем сложновато, то можно и 90-е начало тоже захватить, это уж точно все помнят!
Челки с начесом, чтоб стояли) Лосины и юбки, майки с большим принтом и чтоб с плеча спадала! Модницы еще перчатки ажурные с пальцами обрезанными надевали))) Ну и туфли лодочки.
В 80-е были "мыльницы"-кто помнит?))) Обувь из резины ажурная такая) А к ним надевали из ситца-сатина костюмы, юбки такие *господи, как правильно-то форма называется* - клиньями, типа трапеции, а блуза с воротником лодочкой, много браслетов ярких из пластмассы или резины, и непременно серьги или клипсы в виде ядреных таких по цвету колец!
Брючки-бананы)
А тетеньки носили юбки-гаде, блузы с рукавами летучая мышь...
Еще вспомню-напишу)

----------


## mamaRita

80е в плане стиля повсеместно признаны самой безвкусной эпохой :Smile: ) Начёсы и химии, подплечики огромные, пиджаки, цепи, косухи, свитера, ну разноцветные лосины, конечно же! Причем в СССР их носили гордо без юбок и удлиненного верха :Smile: ))))) Иностранцы приезжали и удивленно говорили: у вас на улицах везде столько проституток ходит! Еще блеска много было в одежде, к месту и не к месту, днем и вечером. И еще боевой раскрас обязательно, чем ярче и безвкусней, тем ближе к тому времени :Wink:  А резиновые лодочки дааа, Оксан...  И еще "ёжики" для пучка, капоры из ангорки, спортивные костюмы, одеваемые куда угодно... Или это уже 90е?... В целом, 90е считаются эпохой лаконичных форм и ярких чистых цветов. И как-то ничего особо не вспоминается, кроме китайского ширпотреба... Наверное потому, что у нас в стране тяжелое было время, не всегда еду можно было купить, не то что одежду... Блин, что-то я кажется от темы отошла :Smile:  Может все-таки 70е? :Smile: )

----------


## kiara

> Делаю оптовую закупку долгожданной книги *Нюфелда и Матэ "Не упускайте своих детей"* http://resource-publishing.ru/plans.php
> В розницу (можно будет купить без всяких заказов в Леле) цена 620 руб.
> Членам клуба Леля - книга по 400р (опт. цена 350 р+50 руб за доставку книги).
> Пока возьму 12 штук.
> Три уже заказаны.
> Пишите-кому сколько.
> Если потребуется больше 12 - закажу сразу больше.


 *Добавляю инфу:*
Ура, друзья!!! Книга покинула типографию и можно комплектовать заказы!!!!
Если возможно у них забирать в выходные, то вскоре заберем её, если нет, то закажет доставку - так получится ещё быстрее) 
В общем, вскорости получим!!!

----------


## kiara

*Други!*
*Ну что решаем с 22 апреля?
Будем тематическую встречу устраивать или просто субботник проведем?))))))))))))Шучу)))) Или просто встречу проведем?*

----------


## Амина

Девочки, я процентов на 80 не смогу((

----------


## yakudza

я, к сожалению, тоже((

----------


## kiara

Насти не будет, Марины Глушенковой тоже...Оля под вопросом..
В общем нас мало и мы не в тельняшках в этот раз...
Давайте тематическую встречу тогда отложим, а пока просто приходите кто сможет. Я испеку вкусняшки, кто хочет/может - тоже тащите, раз мы без тортика) Попьем чайку, поболтаем, сделаем что-нить с детками вместе, давно ж не рукодельничали!

----------


## Kati

> *Добавляю инфу:*
> Ура, друзья!!! Книга покинула типографию и можно комплектовать заказы!!!!
> Если возможно у них забирать в выходные, то вскоре заберем её, если нет, то закажет доставку - так получится ещё быстрее) 
> В общем, вскорости получим!!!


А не-членам клуба можете отложить экземплярчик?  :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Можно конечно)
Я напишу здесь, когда можно будет забирать.

----------


## kiara

*Завтра и послезавтра можно забрать книги!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Разбираем из Немо, только пожалуйста, предварительно звоним 548-588. Или мне-договоримся о встрече)
30 и 1 мы закрыты, со 2 снова милости просим)
*цена в розницу 620 р, для Лели - 400р*

----------


## kiara

> +1 на книгу


Оля-книгу оставила в Немо!

----------


## kiara

> А не-членам клуба можете отложить экземплярчик?


Книга для Вас отложена в Немо) -можно забирать.

----------


## kiara

Все-книги все ушли, даже на розницу нечего поставить)
Если кто хочет еще - пишите, я буду заказывать после майских.

----------


## kiara

Так, на второй заказ еще + 3шт.
Кто хочет - пишите заранее, а то третий выкуп уже вряд ли  получится, книг не так много, а ажиотаж большой *а мне впрок не очень хочется закупаться*
На всякий случай, кто соберется забирать свои, *30 и 1 Немо не работает.*

----------


## Амина

Девочки, есть предложение в воскресенье провести Лелю у Кати-Якудзы! Там тааааак здорово!)) Давайте соберемся, я так уже по всем соскучилась!

----------


## kiara

Маринк, а вс это же 2-е июня?
Я собиралась на Дикую мяту...*очень собиралась)*

----------


## kazangi

мы на Мяту тоже собираемся...

----------


## Jazz

Значит будет Леля и на Мяте.)))
Мы собираемся на Мяту в субботу, одним днем, поэтому в воскресенье можем и к Катюше. Короче, как вы решите.)))

----------


## Амина

А, ну как скажете... Я-то на Мяту не собираюсь.) Надо у Кати спросить, они там потом в июне на море едут... Успеем до отъезда ли?

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, приезжайте, кто может! Будет интересно! В следующие выходные уже не получится, будем готовиться к отъезду, поэтому предлагаю воскресенье.
У нас участок не засаженный грядками, песочница, горка, качели, мячи и курочки! Это детям. А себе можем шашлычок сварганить или роллов накрутить)))
В общем, найдем, чем заняться! а при желании после нашего приезда можем и повторить встречу - без проблем!

Так что ждем!

----------


## mamaRita

я формально отпишусь, что обязательно буду!!! (формально, потому как идея  не нова и осуществление долгожданно  :Wink: ) Оксан, может вы тоже в субботу на Мяту?.. В воскресенье, если не ошибаюсь, Троица? Тогда я в церковь, и потом во Льва! Урря :Smile:  Кстати, Оля, помнится еще говорила, что хочет? :Wink:

----------


## Амина

Во сколько сбор, Катюш? Мы очень постараемся, мы почти выздоровели!

----------


## Амина

Меня только что осенило) Воскресенье - это 3 июня, а не 2-е)

----------


## yakudza

Сбор, как обычно в 11-12, смотрите, как вам удобнее.
Для тех, у кого детки днем спят могу предложить 2 коляски на улице и 3 спальни в доме))

----------


## kiara

2 или 3 число воскресенье, мне уже не важно))))) Мята у меня,кажется, "отцвела"(((( В субботу я точно не могу на Мяту, а теперь вот и вс под бооольшим вопросом(
Поэтому я теперь очень собираюсь с вами к Катюшке)
И можно я выскажу пожелание-давайте к 12?)) Или если что, я тогда чуть позже подъеду, если все решат к 11.

----------


## Амина

Я тоже к 12)))

----------


## yakudza

Вот и отлично!

----------


## Jazz

А вот у меня вопросы.)))
Девочки, кто едет к Кате, вы с мужьями приедете или сами?
И еще, Катюш, куда ехать-то?))) Ну, то есть направление понятно, а конкретно? Напиши, пжл, в личку, адрес или как к вам добраться.

----------


## Амина

Я вроде с мужем) Надеюсь, он не передумает)

----------


## yakudza

В это воскресенье встретиться не получится. Тут у нас делают дорогу - целый день грохочет техника прям напротив нашего дома. И ни пройти, ни проехать((( 
И погоду плохую обещают. 
жалко, конечно, очень((( но наш "маленький рай" перебуравили трактора...

Можно перенести на след. воскр - 10-е. А?

----------


## Веснушка

дорога это хорошо!!! я вот искренне за вас радуюсь и ничуть не расстроилась))) ну только если чуточку.... трактора это на время, но зато у вас буде дорога!

----------


## mamaRita

Я всеми руками за 10! У меня все болеют пока :Frown: (

----------


## kiara

Да, может и погода наладится...А то сейчас жуть что делается(сыро, холодно, бррррр(
Давайте помедитируем на 10-е!!!!

----------


## yakudza

Да, 10-го уже будет и дорога (будет где машины поставить), и погода)))
И, у меня сегодня сестра и подруга родили девочек! Я всю ночь за них болела))) и сейчас еще отойти не могу, так что всё к лучшему! ))))))))))

----------


## yakudza

В это воскресенье 10-го ждем всех желающих к нам во Льва Толстого! Погода будет хорошая))))
Берите с собой мужей и товары для Суфийского базара!

Начало в 12. Как добраться напишу в личку. Если что, звоните!

----------


## kiara

Как у нас с погодой на 10-е?
Катюш, если ливанет *не дай Бог*, укрыться то все сможем?))

----------


## kiara

Посмотрела 4 источника, порадовал лишь один)))) сказал, что обещанные дожди - ночью/рано утром, а вот днем +21 24 и ясно!
Остальные упорно показывают дождь и хмуро(

----------


## yakudza

Оксан, о чем речь! Конечно найдём!))))

----------


## Амина

Верим в лучшее! =)

----------


## kiara

Хочу сказать огромное спасибо нашим гостеприимным хозяевам - Катюшке с семьей, за чудесную встречу!!!
А так же всем приехавшим-большим и маленьким)
И даже погоде, которая терпела до последнего)))) Солнышко было яркое, но ласковое, веторок разгонял зной и тучи, мы уезжали-только капать начинало, а по дороге домой уже город чуть не смыло))))

----------


## mamaRita

Да, Оксан, дети хоть по дороге "горные реки" и "водопады" посмотрели :Smile: ) Давно такого не помню...

----------


## Амина

Присоединюсь! Было ООООООчень здорово!!!

----------


## Амина

У меня только одно фото =)

----------


## kiara

Ай, какие мы кумушки хорошие вышли)))))

----------


## yakudza

Есть предложение повторить Лелю у нас на природе! Назначайте день и приезжайте!

----------


## Амина

Как вам эти выходные?) В след. у нас у Тимки ДР....

----------


## yakudza

Я согласна, эти удобнее, чем следующие))

----------


## Амина

Кто с нами?))) Новый номер "Домашнего ребенка" можно будет приобрести  :Wink:

----------


## Веснушка

я в думках))) а суббота или вскр?

----------


## yakudza

Мне всё равно. Марин?

----------


## Амина

Мне тоже) Это невероятно, но в эти выходные у меня нет заказов! =)

----------


## yakudza

Невероятно! Тогда может суббота? в 13.

----------


## Амина

Отличненько) Будем надеяться, что погода не подведет)

----------


## yakudza

Фото с прошлой встречи на моей странице в "Одноклассниках"! ))

----------


## Веснушка

может в воскр?

----------


## Амина

Ритке тоже лучше в воскресенье)

----------


## yakudza

Прекрасно! Давайте печь блины? Есть особые рецепты - тогда прирхватите спец. ингридиенты. С меня мука, молоко, сахар и конечно же яйца))))

----------


## Веснушка

класс!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! катя-затейница! я только за! главное, чтоб опять у меня срочного дела на воскр не появилось....а то я как обычно, всехв смуту введу, а сама исчезну)))))

----------


## Амина

Так че, торт не печь???)))

----------


## Амина

Оль, у тебя уже появилось срочное дело - съездить на Лелю. Остальное уже несрочные будут))

----------


## Веснушка

)))))))) марин, отдохни от тортов!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)))))))))))

----------


## Jazz

Девочки, славные, как повстречались? Я прям в это воскресенье думала-думала про вас; тосковала, что невозможно быть в двух местах одновременно...

----------


## Амина

Замечательно повстречались) Еле разъехались в 7 вечера))))) Катюшкин дом - это волшебное место)))

----------


## Веснушка

В 7 вечера???? ну вы даете!!! молодцы! классно повстречались, душевно, Катина затея про клад - это просто супер!!! дети в восторге мне кажется)) Гоша нашел себе друга Артема) даже папу водил с ним знакомить))), подружился с собакой) и что самое интересное даже с Викой нашел общий язык, он вообще с девочками почти не общается. и вообще классно было все!

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо,девчат! Мне тоже очень понравилось))) Марине спасибо за блины - очень вкусные!
Через пару недель надо будет повторить))) Пока лето и погода хорошая.

----------


## kiara

И я,и я,то есть мы, мы уже скоро дома будем!

----------


## mamaRita

я тормоз и пишу поздно, но Катин дом - это что-то! Предлагаю устроить закрытие летнего сезона в последние выходные лета! (это я потому, что в эти и следующие не могу)

----------


## polya

Сорри за офтоп! Катюша-якудза, почисть входящие сообщения, у тебя там лимит превышен!

И я хочу на встречу с вами!

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, я не против! В эти не получилось, в следущие можно (12-го). Удобно? Пишите, звоните, приезжайте!

----------


## kiara

Давайте!Давайте!!!
Я так по всем соскучилааааась!!!
Соберемся к Кате 12 в воскресенье?
Катюнь- время тебе какое удобно - 12-13?

----------


## polya

Мы 12-го ЗА! только я смотрю у всех детки "неспящие" днем... А мои в 2 часа баиньки. так что мы на время будем ориентироваться)))

----------


## yakudza

Кать, могу предоставить отдельную комнату на поспать или коляску!

Оксан, в 12 нормально ))

----------


## kiara

*Так, кто реально соберется 12-го к 12 часам?
*Если что, мы к вам семейством тогда приедем) мой муж страстно желает продолжить беседу с твоим на предмет домовладения)) Примете? "предлагаю дружить домами" (с) ))))))
Или ждем "закрытия летнего сезона"?) "я точно пас 18-19, я в Москве на семинаре!"

----------


## Веснушка

мы пока не знаем....у нас опять зубы....

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, мы заболели((((( Перенесем тогда, получается, на 26-е? 
Оксан, мужья наши нашли друг друга))) мой бы тоже с удовольствием пообщался) 
Но мы капитально приболели. вчера только сопли, сегодня уже в горло пошло. будем лечиться.

Спасибо всем за теплые отзывы!

----------


## kiara

Катюнчик- выздоравливайте! Дай бог здоровья всем!
P.S. я тут неплохое средство нашла - капли на масле Туи "Эдас 180", шикарные просто-масло без запаха, без вкуса, мягкое, деткам можно и хороший результат по очищению задней стенки, и как следствие - облегчение в носоглотке всей.

----------


## Jazz

Катюш, и до вас эта гадкая зараза добралась! От все души желаю, чтоб вы справились с болезнью, как мой Тим в этот раз: ровно за три дня.
А по теме вот что: давайте не 26, а 25? Тогда и мы, наконец-то, сможем...

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо! 

я не против 25-го. голосуйте)))

----------


## mamaRita

я ж говорила, что закрытие сезона получится 25 - это суббота? Мне пока все равно, ради удовольствия видеть Настю с семейством на всё готова! :Smile:  Кормилица наша скоро приедет и тоже проголосует :Smile:  А пока давайте мозгами раскидывать, что бы такое придумать  на "закрытие"...

----------


## yakudza

Да, Рит, получается как ты и предлагала))) 
Надо что-то придумать. 
Может семейную эстафету?

----------


## Jazz

> ради удовольствия видеть Настю с семейством на всё готова!


Рита, спасибо!  Только мое семейство, оказывается, не сможет прибыть 25-ого в полном составе - глава семейства работает, сезон, понимаешь ли...




> Может семейную эстафету?


Ой, я бы с удовольствием побегала и за маму, и за папу!

----------


## Амина

Я канэшна за!!!!)))) У мя, правда, торт (гыы, как неожиданно, да?)) Но я что-нибудь придумаю....

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, ну что в субботу встречаемся! Надеюсь, лето подарит нам теплый и солнечный денёк на прощанье)))
В Программе дня - семейная эстафета. Если есть особые пожелания - пишите, учту. Этапов будет не много, судя по прошлому разу им много не надо, чтоб интерес не успел пропасть. Реквизита вроде хватает. Если только у кого-нибудь есть простой детский мячик, диаметром 15 см, захватите!
С меня чай, с вас - плюшки))) Ок?

----------


## yakudza

Ещё есть такая идея - обменяться добрыми пожеланиями. Записочку с пожеланием, предсказанием, ободрением, одобрением положите в пластиковое яйцо от "киндера" (если нет, я могу выдать), потом положим их в мешочек, перемешаем и вытянем. Можно подготовить несколько, пусть лучше останутся, чем кому-то не хватит.
Правда, дети увидят - тоже захотят. Можно разрешить им тянуть сюрприз для мамы. 
Похожее было на одной из встреч "Лели" в "Таисе", помните? У Маринки машинка сбылась)))

з.ы. и возьмите с собой флешки - фотки скину.

----------


## Амина

Девочки, я уже не обещаю, что буду( Тим никак не отойдет от отдыха.... Боюсь загадывать...

----------


## polya

Во сколько сбор? Мы ЗА!)))

----------


## kiara

Девочки, я не загадывая - если мы в форме после пятницы будем, то приедем обязательно!!

----------


## Веснушка

я пока тоже не знаю....

----------


## yakudza

сбор в 12.30-13.00
Приезжайте!

----------


## Веснушка

мы вряд ли приедем...

----------


## Амина

Мы не приедем.

----------


## Jazz

У нас тоже не получается опять! Не успеваю к Тиминому ДР все приготовить, что хотела. И ехать нам не на чем. Думала, Денис даст машину, а он завтра на ней поедет фотографировать.
Опять так мне жаль, что невозможно быть в нескольких местах одновременно! Да еще ж и наобещала, что приедем...

----------


## Веснушка

мои мужчины разболелись.... у кого что... да и меня мое горло начинает настораживать... мы не приедем, теперь уже точно((((((((((

----------


## yakudza

Оль, Марин, выздоравливайте!
Настён, понимаю))

----------


## yakudza

следующие выхи?

----------


## polya

Жаль, что никто не сможет...

----------


## mamaRita

все редиски :Smile:  Кроме Кать :Smile:  :Smile:  Мы собирались-собирались... Давайте на этих? Насть, в зависимости от того, кто из моих решит со мной поехать, я буду знать, смогу вас подвезти или нет. Ты если не на чем ехать, говори всегда - кто-нибудь найдется со свободным местечком в машине :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Да-да) 
Мы уже нормуль, может в это воскресенье 2 сентября? 
Катюш - тебе как 2-е?

----------


## Амина

я боюсь загадывать) но очень постараюсь)

----------


## yakudza

Пока планов нет)) давайте!

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, извиняйте, уезжаем копать картошку!))
жалко, что так и не встретились...

----------


## Амина

Будем открывать сезон в Немо теперь))

----------


## kiara

Или может еще попробуем в бабье лето вылазку на природу?
Но можно и в Немо застолбиться уже)

----------


## kiara

Осенний сезон пора открывать!!!!!!!!!!!
Предлагаем даты!!!!
Может уже воскресенье - 7-е октября, заодно и день учителя отметим))))
И может уже интересный МК забацаем!
Жду предложений) Активнее, девочки-лето прошло, пора встречаться))

----------


## Амина

Даааааааааааа!!! Ура, наконец-то! Я на все согласная! Какой торт печь?  :Wink:

----------


## yakudza

Мы тоже за!!!

----------


## Амина

Ну что, 7-го в 12? Я в группе пишу объяву?

----------


## kiara

Конечно!
"Немо" наш на вс)))))

----------


## Jazz

Мы обязательно придем, если успеем окончательно выздроветь. А то на пару с мелким кашляем уже вторую неделю. Вроде, дело пошло на поправку, но все же... заражать никого не хочется.

----------


## mamaRita

Девочки, очень-очень соскучилась по всем, буду. С кем, не знаю :Smile:  На любой торт согласная, но лучший в мире шоколадненький!!! :Smile:  МК лишний, и так наговориться вряд ли успеем... ИМХО :Wink:

----------


## freedom

А можно и мы придем? :Wink:

----------


## летняя мама

А мы, скорее всего не придем(
Обещали детям в Тарутино съездить на реконструкцию сражения 1812 года. До последнего была уверена, что сегодня будет. А оказалось -завтра. Если погода позволит -поедем.

----------


## kazangi

> А мы, скорее всего не придем(
> Обещали детям в Тарутино съездить на реконструкцию сражения 1812 года. До последнего была уверена, что сегодня будет. А оказалось -завтра. Если погода позволит -поедем.


 сражение еще в Малоярославце будет 21 октября в 14.30

----------


## летняя мама

Мы теперь , наверное, вообще никуда завтра не поедем. Только ремонт закончили, а нас соседи сверху заливают. У нас нет их телефонов, они там не живут. Какие-то гастарбайтеры ремонт там делают. Появляются далеко не каждый день. Стены все несущие снесли. Теперь вот течет. Воду перекрыли. Но дверь чужой квартиры без хозяев никто не взломает. Теперь пока от них все к нам не вытечет ждать придется. И ремонт заново(((

Извините за флуд, пожалуйста.

----------


## olga_s

ох, Оля, очень сочувствую((((

----------


## kiara

Оля, ужас какой!
А вызвать домоуправление и участкового не пытались? 
* раньше именно так и поступали. У них есть (ну были точно, новый закон о Полиции я уже не знаю) полномочия взламывать квартиру, если там происходит что-то, что угрожает другим жильцам.

----------


## летняя мама

> Оля, ужас какой!
> А вызвать домоуправление и участкового не пытались?


Всех на уши поставили, и полицию, и МЧС и даже дежурного зам.прокурора(у меня муж сам  в УВД). Без хозяина никто дверь взламывать не имеет права.  И тел. сотовый без фамилии не могли найти. Аварийка все перекрыла, часа в 2 ночи Джумшут какой-то появился, только после приезда полиции телефон хозяина дал. Будем теперь потолки переделывать. Больше даже не денежная сторона волнует, а ремонтная канитель.
А у вас МК был?

----------


## Амина

Неа, даже не вспомнили про него)))

----------


## kiara

Я помнила, но боялась вклиниться со своими каштанами  желудями-девочки тааак душевно общались, а дети (о чудо!!!!!) - играли шикарно между собой! Выросли значит) Чудесно играли, все вместе, все были довольны) Ну почти)))не повезло лишь нашей Санечке-она была одна дама в стае мужичков и они, со своими не девичьими играми её огорчали)

----------


## yakudza

эх, жаль нас не было, разбавили бы вашу мальчишескую компанию)))
но мы, к сожалению, выехали и по дороге сломались(( А сегодня утром оказалось, что мы не долечились - конъюктивит(( 
Но мы всей душой с вами!!!

в четверг выходили на разведку\добычу природного материала. Нашли много разного красивого мха, насобирали березовой коры и листиков. Сделали осеннюю композицию (только не в аквариуме, а в коробке) - озерцо, деревца и травка из мха. Получилось ооочень красиво!

----------


## Амина

Катюш, а сфотографировать свою красоту? И поделиться?  :Wink:

----------


## yakudza

сфотографировала. а вот поделиться... попробую))

----------


## yakudza

вот! наконец-то добавилось)))))

----------


## Амина

Ооооооо, красота какая!!!

----------


## yakudza

хотела в дневнике разместить, не смогла, разместила сюда, а потом и в дневник добавилось)) *чтобы тему не засорять, пишите туда))*

----------


## polya

Красота!!! какие вы молодцы! Нам такое не под силу: мелкий бы точно весь мох изорвал или съел.)

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо! мелкая в это время спала, конечно)))) А то бы тоже всё разметала))

----------


## mamaRita

Кать, потрясающе!!! А насчет мастер-класса я заранее говорила, что он вряд ли в нашу изголодавшуюся по общению компанию вклинится :Smile:  В следующий раз исправимся :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Кто первый исправляться?!)))
Предлагайте себя на ведущего МК : тема, материал...

----------


## Амина

Да уж хоть бы и без МК встретиться) Соскучилась я как-то уже))

----------


## yakudza

согласна! очень хочется встретиться!

----------


## kiara

Поняла)
на эту неделю уже не успеем, а вот на следующую буду планировать!
*Девочки - я выкупаю второй тираж Ньюфелда, есть свободные экземпляры - желающие присоединиться будут?
Книга в этом тираже чуть дороже идет,они обложку поменяли на твердую(интегральную) с прошитым корешком.
*

----------


## kiara

*А еще хочу купить книгу Рамиэля Нейджела "Лечение зубов здоровым питанием"*
Из этой книги вы узнаете, что разрушение зубов не является результатом неудачной задумки природы, плохой наследственности или фактом старения, а происходит из-за неумения самого человека правильно выбирать продукты. В книге «Естественное лечение кариеса» доступным языком изложены различные концепции возникновения кариеса, исследуя которые автор приходит к выводу, что главным фактором здоровья зубов и десен является правильное питание. Автор предлагает вашему вниманию несколько вариантов рациона, а также методы ухода за полостью рта, которые помогут достичь следующих результатов: избежать чистки каналов, вылечив зубы; оперативно остановить развитие кариеса; нарастить вторичный дентин; избежать или минимизировать истирание десен; вылечить и восстановить зубы после инфекции; избежать дорогостоящих и ненужных стоматологических процедур; улучшить общее состояние здоровья и повысить жизненный тонус организма. Книга предназначена широкому кругу читателей и будет особенно интересна молодым родителям. Книга не заменяет собой консультацию стоматолога. Издательство «Ресурс» Формат 142х212 мм, 336 страниц, мягкая обложка  
*Заказ на 12 экземпляров, для Лели по 300р, для всех остальных 380руб.*

----------


## Веснушка

Оксан, я на Ньюфелда в очередь! про зубы наверное тоже...да, имей меня в виду!

----------


## Амина

А я на Ньюфелда записана? Про зубы тоже возьму, пригодится)

----------


## mamaRita

О! Про зубы очень хотела прочитать, не нашла в свое время на озоне! Оксаночка, запиши меня, плз!

----------


## yakudza

Ну а встречу-то? Встречууууу???

----------


## kiara

Катюнь)))) я ж написала - на эти выхи уже никак, спросила вас-следующие планировать? (у нас оооочень много в Немо праздников на выхи заказывают, нужно точно планировать)

----------


## kiara

Насчет книг - Ньюфелда заказываю, про зубы - тоже, все будет к концу ноября.

----------


## Амина

Не просто планировать - забивать место!!!!!!

----------


## kiara

*25 ноября, воскресенье 12 часов - собираемся!*

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, у меня есть подруга Катерина, она музыкант-психолог. Читает лекции про то, как музыку в жизнь пустить. 
Она из Белорусии, но в начале декабря хочу пригласить ее в Калугу ко мне в гости. Можно ее на Лелю позвать? Она бы лекцию прочла свою. Она называется *"Разговор о музыке, про музыку и с музыкой в душе"*
У себя в Минске она очень востребована и как лектор, и как педагог. Дает уроки флейты детям. Интересный человек. Человек 10 если аудиторию наберем, то по 200р. с человека.
Подробности такие:

1) начинать никогда не поздно, важно позволить себе
2) неосознаваемый перенос своих желаний и потребностей на реализацию в ребенке
3) возрастные особенности в развитии общих и музыкальных способностей.
4) физическая часть в саморазвитии на практическом примере музицирования
МОЗГ, психические процессы (ощущение, восприятие, мышление, память, воображение, речь, внимание)
5)лирическая часть в саморазвитии
возможен ли хоумскулинг и анскулинг в музыке
релаксация
приобретение эмоционального богатства (осознавание эмоций, репродукция, усложнение эмоциональной жизни)
музыка как внутренний ресурс (в стрессе, радости, в проживании )
6) Творчество как выражение индивидуальности и самореализация
7) О роли учителя в музыкальном процессе.
Эпилог: Музыкальные приобретения (или зачем человеку такие чувствительные уши)

а также Бонус после лекции: Спонтанная импровизация. 
У Кати будут с собой любимые музыкальные инструменты.

Вопрос такой. Интересно?
Если да, то можно ли Лелю наметить на 1-2 декабря?
Вообще она может с 29 ноября по 6 декабря. Но Леля же обычно в выходные.

----------


## kiara

Хорошее интересное предложение.
Можно даже именно лекцию и не в выходной сделать, а в будний день вечером,без деток- как вариант)
Но можно и в обычном режиме.
Олесь, а по времени -  сколько лекция будет? Час, два?
Насчет 1-2 декабря, посмотрю завтра расписание в Немо, отпишусь тут.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Хорошее интересное предложение.
> Можно даже именно лекцию и не в выходной сделать, а в будний день вечером,без деток- как вариант)
> Но можно и в обычном режиме.
> Олесь, а по времени -  сколько лекция будет? Час, два?
> Насчет 1-2 декабря, посмотрю завтра расписание в Немо, отпишусь тут.


Оксана, ты тогда напиши, какие дни удобно было бы в период с 29 по 6ое. Хорошо?
Лекция на 2-2,5 часа, Катя мне написала.
Можно без детей, можно с детьми. Возможно, без детей будет эффективнее. Но, мне видится, что в Немо вполне можно и с детьми читать и слушать, практика разных мастер-классов показывает, что уютно. Как считаете сами?
Девчонки, кто зайдет, отпишитесь тоже, кто что думает про это. Придете, если Оксана даст добро на какой-то день?

----------


## kiara

Ну вот если выходной, то *1 декабря,суббота.*
Если будни хотите - любой вечер, часов с 5(6), в принципе и с 4-х можно.
Если с детками,у нас аниматоры на сессиях, придется самим развлекать чад)
И да, девочки - пишите тоже, кто что считает. Сколько нас соберется, 10 будет?

----------


## Амина

Мне интересно, я буду.

----------


## polya

И я хочу. )))

----------


## mamaRita

я пойду если народу наберется побольше, за 500 рублей не пойду. И еще моё твёрдое ИМХО, что лучше на неделе без детей (или хотя бы большинство без деток)- потому как с детьми на Леле 2,5 часовую лекцию нормально послушать вряд ли у кого получится... И давайте правда выйдем из тени - нужно ж определиться, когда мы встречаемся - на этих выхах или на следующих.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девчонки, я поняла про даты, сейчас Кате отпишусь, спрошу, как ей удобнее в выходной с детьми или в будни без. И тогда просто назначим дату и время, да?
А также лекция состоится даже если будет 5 человек. 5-то будет? =))) И по стоимости не будет больше 200р. на человека. Просто в идеале хотелось бы набрать человек 10 и если больше, то цена будет меньше 200р. Надеюсь, понятно изложила? =))

----------


## yakudza

я тоже с удовольствием послушаю!

----------


## kiara

> я пойду если народу наберется побольше, за 500 рублей не пойду. И еще моё твёрдое ИМХО, что лучше на неделе без детей (или хотя бы большинство без деток)- потому как с детьми на Леле 2,5 часовую лекцию нормально послушать вряд ли у кого получится... И давайте правда выйдем из тени - нужно ж определиться, когда мы встречаемся - на этих выхах или на следующих.


Ритааааааааааааа))))))))
Не знаю, кто в тени, но ты точно в танке)))))))
*25 - то есть в воскресенье мы встречаемся ПРОСТО ТАК!*
А будни и 1 декабря суббота-это дата для встречи по поводу лекции.

----------


## kiara

> Девчонки, я поняла про даты, сейчас Кате отпишусь, спрошу, как ей удобнее в выходной с детьми или в будни без. И тогда просто назначим дату и время, да?
> А также лекция состоится даже если будет 5 человек. 5-то будет? =))) И по стоимости не будет больше 200р. на человека. Просто в идеале хотелось бы набрать человек 10 и если больше, то цена будет меньше 200р. Надеюсь, понятно изложила? =))


Ну вот уже сейчас нас 4 тут подписалось, еще Маринка в группе напишет, думаю, пять человек будет по-любому)

----------


## yakudza

мы 1-го не можем, др отмечаем, нам бы будни до обеда.

----------


## mamaRita

> Ритааааааааааааа))))))))
> Не знаю, кто в тени, но ты точно в танке)))))))
> *25 - то есть в воскресенье мы встречаемся ПРОСТО ТАК!*
> А будни и 1 декабря суббота-это дата для встречи по поводу лекции.


А я свой танк, стоящий в тени, никогда и не прятала Ну не успеваю ВСЁ, не успеваю, блин...

----------


## kiara

Понимаю, дорогая))))
В воскресенье-то успеешь до нас добраться?

----------


## mamaRita

> Понимаю, дорогая))))
> В воскресенье-то успеешь до нас добраться?


Только об этом и мечтаю! Только б повыздороветь всем, а то непонятные все какие-то... Олеся, ты-то к нам заглянешь в воскресенье? Очень тебя ждём всегда, сто лет не виделись!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Только об этом и мечтаю! Только б повыздороветь всем, а то непонятные все какие-то... Олеся, ты-то к нам заглянешь в воскресенье? Очень тебя ждём всегда, сто лет не виделись!


Аленка, наверное, уже выросла совсем! Видела ее двухмесячной.
Мы на муз.лекции точно будем.

Катя берет билеты так, чтобы в субботу 1го мочь провести лекцию. Вопрос. Во сколько начало? в 12 или пораньше надо?

----------


## kiara

Пораньше врядли)))) у нас с этим проблемы у многих)))))
Давайте с 12, как обычно, только сбор в 11:45, чтобы в 12 начать. ок?

----------


## mamaRita

> Аленка, наверное, уже выросла совсем! Видела ее двухмесячной.
> Мы на муз.лекции точно будем.
> 
> Катя берет билеты так, чтобы в субботу 1го мочь провести лекцию. Вопрос. Во сколько начало? в 12 или пораньше надо?


Так и Зою, наверное, не узнать :Smile: 

Блин, мне к 14.00 нужно в другом месте быть... Ну в любом случае буду стараться хотя бы на первую половину лекции прийти.

----------


## kiara

Можно подойти к 11:30- чтобы успеть поболтать до начала.
Или хотите с 11, чтобы начать в 11:30? *надеюсь мы проснемся)))*

----------


## mamaRita

> Можно подойти к 11:30- чтобы успеть поболтать до начала.
> Или хотите с 11, чтобы начать в 11:30? *надеюсь мы проснемся)))*


Мне в 11 отлично, но приду в любое время.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девчонки, давайте-таки в 12 начало лекции. К 11:30 приходим, чтобы поболтать.

----------


## polya

Я очень постараюсь, но не знаю - получится ли... Думала лекция в воскресенье, а это суббота. Муж мой работает до 4-х... Если найду, кому детей пристроить, обязательно прийду.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Я очень постараюсь, но не знаю - получится ли... Думала лекция в воскресенье, а это суббота. Муж мой работает до 4-х... Если найду, кому детей пристроить, обязательно прийду.


Я с детьми буду, пристроить тоже некому. Думаю, что с детьми реально.
Кто как планирует?
Я думала все с детьми придут, раз не в будни.

----------


## mamaRita

> Я с детьми буду, пристроить тоже некому. Думаю, что с детьми реально.
> Кто как планирует?
> Я думала все с детьми придут, раз не в будни.


Я без детей собираюсь

----------


## polya

Если можно с детьми - тогда я точно могу. Просто поняла, что вроде БЕЗ обсуждали...

----------


## kiara

Обсуждали всякие варианты)))
*1-да, это суббота.
Значит на 11:30 сбор, в 12 начнем. Не опаздывайте, пожалуйста.*
Ну наши все в этом году уже отлично ладят, думаю, справимся с детками) Там забияк то всего ничего, будем по очереди присматривать)
Вы только приходите ВСЕ, кто собирается)))) 
По деньгам - 200р нужно на лекцию + Маринке за торт скинуться (500р). Кто захватит с собой фруктов детям по немногу - будет очень не лишне!

----------


## Амина

Ооо, лекция была чудесна! Калимба - мечта моя!)))) Девочки, очень, очень надо мне сие чудо!) Для обретения внутренней гармонии! Кате огромное спасибо!

----------


## kiara

Покупаем http://kalimba-hokema.ru/instruments...alimba-b5.html  ?

----------


## Амина

Да!!! Я очень хочу.

----------


## kiara

Девочки мои хорошие! И мальчики тоже)
Мысль к размышлению - хотим мы *Новогоднюю Лелю в Немо* или *Рождественскую уже за городом, у нас в Монтессори* (это перед Аненками, Калуга-бор, перед стадионом новым поворот) - на улице, с шашлычком-кто любит , с блинками и чаем, погуляем-отдохнем, погреемся-там места много) и вообще зову вас в гости в новый Монтессори!
Я за Рождественскую.

----------


## kiara

Если Новогоднюю-значит давайте обрядимся Снегурочкой и ДМ-поздравим деток, подарим им подарки и вообще устроим костюмированную ёлку!
если Рождественскую, могу поискать снова, как тогда, "фольклорный элемент" - но надо будет труд оплатить. Или может у кого есть какие свои идеи?
Еще могу лошадку с санями, гулять так гулять)))))

----------


## Амина

Я однозначно за рождественскую!!!! С идеями помочь не могу, у меня конец света в голове))) Но согласна на все))

----------


## kiara

Конец света не состоялся) Отмазка не прокатила)))))

----------


## Амина

У меня личный конец света в голове, он постоянно там))))))  Я оченно за шашлыки, блины и чай))

----------


## polya

И мы за Рождественскую! Очень хочется на новоселье!)))
http://dd.dynamicdiagrams.com/wp-con...rrery_2006.swf по ссылке любопятный календарь 3 д - можно посмотреть расположение планет на любую дату (кто увлекается астрологией и концом света, рекомендую).

----------


## Домик в деревне

> И мы за Рождественскую! Очень хочется на новоселье!)))
> http://dd.dynamicdiagrams.com/wp-con...rrery_2006.swf по ссылке любопятный календарь 3 д - можно посмотреть расположение планет на любую дату (кто увлекается астрологией и концом света, рекомендую).


И мы за Рождественскую!

----------


## Jazz

О, лошадка с санями - это ж чудо просто!!! Я буду счастлива, если у нас получится в этом участвовать. Я вот только не уверена, что у нас опять что-нибудь не пересечется с нашей Лельской встречей. Мы в гости к родне собираемся под Рождество...

----------


## kiara

Девочки и мальчики!
Назначим встречу на 6 января! К 13 часам, а то пока все подъедут за город...
Только чур - устроим перекличку, *отметьтесь тут, пожалуйста, кто будет точно!*
Нужно все подготовить и обсудить: сколько нас, будем ли делать шашлык-нужны помощники, да и лошадку для троих я не потяну.
Если опять мало собирается народа, то все свернем  и посидим в Немо, если что - на тот же день,* 6 января, в Немо как обычно к 12.*
Итак - считаемся:
+ мы всей семьей (4)

----------


## kiara

Вдруг кто не в курсе))) За городом Леля будет в новом Монтессори, ориентиры -  санаторий "Сокол", это за новым стадионом, перед рестораном Мерцен, в сторону Аненок, сворачиваете с трассы перед стадионом, проезжаете вперед и берете правее-до небольшой парковки и входа в санаторий Сокол, машину паркуете за забором, на тер-рии нельзя, проходите в ворота и прямо до одноэтажного корпуса светло-зеленого цвета, на фоне общих "севетских" интерьеров Сокола - нас увидеть легко)))

----------


## Веснушка

эх, я надеялась что 8го будет.... 6го мы вряд ли, будем к Рождеству готовиться...

----------


## kiara

Олюш, 8-го уже поздновато, хотелось увидится с теми,кто у нас не частые гости....да и у нас дел уже за гланды будет-открытие на носу.
Если не соберемся за город, то 6-го в Немо можно и с 11 начать, пораньше разойтись-всё успеем к Рождеству приготовить! (раньше 6-го мы тоже, увы, не сможем-нас не будет.)

----------


## Амина

Мы будем (надеюсь, совсем не разболеемся) нас 3-4))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мы (3-4чел)

----------


## yakudza

нас не будет, мы пока заразные. очень жаль.

----------


## mamaRita

Мы будем. Человека 3-4. Еще Стихины втроем будут.

----------


## Амина

Девочки, мы под жиирным вопросом. К сожалению, нам стало хуже... Вдохновенно кашляем трио) Посмотрим, как завтра. Мне, конечно, очень хочется.... Может, нацеплю маску и прикачу. Если силы будут...

----------


## Jazz

Мы, увы, все-таки не сможем - уезжаем завтра. Я тоже почему-то думала про 8-ое, хотя это ж и не воскресенье... Всем большой привет! Еще увидимся!

----------


## kiara

Спасибо всем за теплую компанию! 
И были очень рады новому слингожителю-Степику и маме-Ирине))

----------


## kiara

Всех с наступающим Рождеством Христовым!
Храни Бог ваши семьи!

----------


## Inkeri

Спасибо  и мы со Степиком были рады общению и ценным слинго-советам!

----------


## kiara

Девочки, кто был у нас в гостях на открытии - эфир программы "Планета семья" будет в это воскресенье 10 февраля,в 14 часов на канале Ника-тв. Кто не сможет посмотреть, на канале будут повторы программы.

----------


## kiara

На сайте Ника-тв в разделе видео программы "Легко" уже есть сюжет с открытия - много знакомых лиц
http://www.nikatv.ru/index.php/video...ry-shcool.html

----------


## kiara

Ну и кто не успел новости посмотреть - вот http://www.nikatv.ru/index.php/socit...-13-51-19.html

----------


## Амина

Аааа, как классно! В Жж можно ссылочку запостить?)

----------


## kiara

Раз оно в свободном доступе и ссылка сама идет активной, думаю, что всем все можно)

----------


## polya

О, как у вас там здорово! Все так красиво и со вкусом! Пространство, место много! Оксана - умничка! Только уставшая... Пора тебе отдохнуть!) о себе любимой забывать нельзя!

----------


## Веснушка

Здоровские сюжеты!!! Вообще конечно здорово у вас))) гошка только никак не заценит...

----------


## kiara

Спасибо,девочки!!!!
Ну, а как не уставшей быть) В день открытия я уехала с Сокола в 4:30 утра, а в 8 того же утра уже вернулась))))Я не думала, что снимать и меня будут в тот день))) Зато видно, что мы точно готовились)))))
Кать-отдыхать я буду еще не скоро)))))
А Гошик не одинок) у него есть такой же друган-нехочуха)))это наш Ку) ничего не заценивает, кроме дома и семьи))))

----------


## Веснушка

сейчас чтоб тут не засорять, в дневник про гошика черкану

----------


## polya

Оксан, представляю сколько сил и души вложено! Но все вернется) Хорошие посылы всегда возвращаются (еще и с довеском)! Удачи вам!

Мой Матвей точно заценил бы) уже всю плеш мне проел: "Когда в Монт-ри" Жаль, вы теперь далековато от нас...( а то моему - все надо, везде успеть хочет.

----------


## Амина

А не пора ли нам встеречку уже замутить?) Как-то я соскучилась по всем, я ж рождественскую пропустила....

----------


## kiara

Отчего ж не замутить? 
Выбирайте день, только чур-заранее и как-то поактивнее) Втроем мы с Маринкой в бане посидим))))
*кстати, о бане))))))))))))

----------


## Амина

Я на всё согласная)) Но дети требуют Лелю))

----------


## mamaRita

я как всегда за! Только хочется действительно Лелю увидеть в приближённом к полному составу. Давайте уже, а? Мне кажется, все соскучились...

----------


## yakudza

мы тоже соскучились!

----------


## Амина

Я все же склоняюсь к мысли, что надо подождать с Клубом пару недель, пережить эпидемию гриппа. Как думаете?)
Катюш, если что, я теперь снова "колесная", мы можем в гости приехать  :Wink:

----------


## yakudza

> Я все же склоняюсь к мысли, что надо подождать с Клубом пару недель, пережить эпидемию гриппа. Как думаете?)
> Катюш, если что, я теперь снова "колесная", мы можем в гости приехать


да, эпидемия - это аргумент(((
мы, к сожалению, пока тоже болеем. Я надеялась, что к выходным поправилась бы хоть Вика, но нет, у нас перешло в отит((
Так что лечимся и всем желаем не болеть!!!

Марин, соответственно, как поправимся, созвонимся! мне идея нравится)) а то мы "бесколесные" одтичали уже совсем))

----------


## Амина

И я сегодня сдала позиции - снова насморк. Надеюсь, дальше не пойдет и все мы быстренько выздоровеем)

----------


## kiara

Ой, да, девочки - я с воскресенья с 39 валялась(((такой кашель, что ужас просто( Не дай Бог, какой-то вирус в этом году у всех тяжелый. Уж на что я быстро и легко всегда отделываюсь, но чтоб 39 - я и не припомню у себя такого(
Так что, давайте побережемся!
И всем выздоровления и сил!
Скоро весна - все закончится.

----------


## polya

Мы тоже тут на скорой со стенозом ночью катались... Правда пока скорую дождались (50 минут!!!) думала - поседею вся...

----------


## kiara

О Господи, Кать! Сейчас все хорошо уже, надеюсь?
Я,кстати в пятницу - вызывала скорую себе платную нашу - так вызывала в *11 утра*, они ответили, что раньше *11 вечера* даже их не ждать!!! Мы пошутили немного по телефону, врач сказал, раз я сохраняю еще чувство юмора, то доживу до их приезда...черный юмор, однако)

----------


## polya

> О Господи, Кать! Сейчас все хорошо уже, надеюсь?
> Я,кстати в пятницу - вызывала скорую себе платную нашу - так вызывала в *11 утра*, они ответили, что раньше *11 вечера* даже их не ждать!!! Мы пошутили немного по телефону, врач сказал, раз я сохраняю еще чувство юмора, то доживу до их приезда...черный юмор, однако)


Мы в платную так и не дозвонились, бесплатная через 10 минут трубку сняли.. Я вообще в шоке! И зная, что у нас приступ ложного крупа, что ребенок может задохнуться, ночью, при полном отсутствии пробок - они ехали к нам 50 минут!!! Это хорошо, я знала еще с годика, что Макар у нас склонен к такому (приступ у нас правда это первый был), у нас любое самое простое ОРЗ сопровождалось в первую-вторую ночь лающим, металическим кашлем, но без спазма... т.е. я теоретически знала, что нужно делать и как. А если бы нет??? Теперь вот запаслись лекарствами, чтобы если что, самим укол поставить/ингаляцию сделать, не дай бог, а то так и не дождешься их...

----------


## Веснушка

Катя!!! ужас какой!!! к ребенку в центре города час!!! Поправляйтесь! Катя, давай в какой-нить теме, прям напиши, что это и как бороться... такие вещи всем наверное надо знать....

----------


## Веснушка

Конечно, флудим тут конкретно, но про платную скорую - я тоже летом мужу вызывала, они мне сказали, не парьтесь, доедьте до больницы сами, чего вам 1000 руб платить... короче, и с платной скорой у нас капец...

----------


## KROSKA

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Подскажите пожалуйста как можно стать членом клуба Леля

----------


## kiara

Здравствуйте)
Как минимум-познакомиться с нами тут-на сайте в темках), рассказать о себе, детках. А потом милости просим и в клуб на встречу (а если у вас есть друзья среди участников клуба, то попросить их поручиться за вас)!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Подскажите пожалуйста как можно стать членом клуба Леля


Поотвечайте в темах, где вам интересно, чтобы девочки немного узнали о вас и ваших детках. А потом приходите на встречу. Тут регулярно бывают анонсы. Обычно так люди приходят!

----------


## kiara

Мне вот интересно - почему, после приглашения познакомиться ближе в виртуальном пространстве сайта, со стороны новичков возникает тишина?))
Мы изначально писали - "Леля" пространство комфорта, мы не общественная площадка, не клуб в общем понимании, мы его создали для себя, поэтому оставляем за собой право приглашать к себе в гости не всех, а лишь тех, кто нам приглянется добрым и приятным человеком, разделяющим наши мысли к общим и целом...Такое пугает новичков что ли?)) Ну мы же в гости домой не приглашаем любого человека, мимо проходящего, который в окошко заглянул) Леля - это,конечно, не дом, но мы дорожим тем, что есть, Леля скрытое интимное пространство, очень нормально,что мы приглашаем сначала к "виртуальному знакомству и столу", а после - к Лельскому)

----------


## kiara

*Девоньки - Масленицу проводим?!))))*
С блинками домашними, можно за городом))))
Кроме Маринки-согласной на все, еще будут желающие?))))

----------


## Амина

Ржу)))) после первых двух строчек хотела капсом писать "ДААААА!", а тут Оксана и так все обо мне знает))))

----------


## yakudza

Марин, я за тебя:
ДАААА!!! ))))))))

может у нас на природе?

----------


## kiara

Я вообщет на наш Сокол намекала))))
но если нас так много)))))в Сокол,конечно побольше бы компанию, а то потеряемся там))

----------


## polya

> Я вообщет на наш Сокол намекала))))
> но если нас так много)))))в Сокол,конечно побольше бы компанию, а то потеряемся там))


Мы ЗА! Вроде все отгриповали, все здоровы.

----------


## mamaRita

Ну мы как всегда :Smile:  Как Маринка :Wink:  Всегда и на всё. И везде :Smile: ))

----------


## kiara

*Девочки-надо определиться точно к пятнице - куда едем и что делаем!*
Если запланируем "пикник на снегу" - тогда давайте все притащим блинков и то, с чем их вкусно поедим - медик, сметану. Я в этом году без меда( есть у кого хороший домашний медок? Я организую чаю, сметану.
Мясоеды- вы шашлык желаете сорганизовать?) У нас есть мангал - берите еще, чтоб быстрее все сделать. 
У нас еще Катя с Ксеней "за" и Настя, только не ясно с составом у неё.
P.S. ну и я жду помощников) я не мясоед, этим вопросом заниматься не буду) Хотя на *Масленичной неделе мясо уже нельзя!*

----------


## polya

А чучело жечь бедем? могу сделать...
Мы можем только в воскресенье.

----------


## yakudza

Мы за шашлык. Кто будет? Мы можем взять на всех, замариновать и пожарить. А на месте денежки соберем. На сколько человек делать?
Только мангал привезти не можем.

И за блины, конечно! И ещё ООООчень хочется самовар! Может кто-нибудь привезет?

----------


## Амина

Так где мы будем-то?))
У меня, как оказалось, большой торт на понедельник(((( Так что, мы ненадолго((( И папа у нас болеет, т.ч. мы без него, скорее всего. Блинов напечь постараюсь (если выживу), а шашлык - даж не знаю... Я не ем, дети мои могут, папа под вопросом в принципе.

----------


## mamaRita

Мы можем с шашлыком, можем без - не принципиально :Smile:  Блинов тоже постараюсь сделать. Если кто ещё шашлык будет - пишите, потому как тогда мы с теми кто будет. Чучело - прикольно, Кать, делай - думаю, никто против не будет. Да, и место встречи озвучьте еще разочек, плз!...

----------


## polya

Ок, я чучелко сделаю, только не большое (не 3 м)))), у меня тряпок всяких полно. Мясо (может рыбку, если успею купить)+мангал мы тоже привезем. И блинки. Самовара нет у нас, к сожалению. Давайте только не очень поздно, а то мы спим днем... ну в 12-13 часов хотя бы...)))

Чай, кстати, на костре в ведре вкусный получается...

----------


## polya

Ждем Оксану с уточением даты, времени и места)

----------


## kiara

Аха))) мне самое сложное)
Что там с дождем-то на вс?Не будет?
*Воскресенье. Время, давайте собираться с 11:30 и чтобы к 12 уже всем быть на месте.*
Я так понимаю, поедем к нам - компания не маленькая собирается!! Для тех, кто не знает - дорога на Аненки, поворот сразу перед стадионом, дальше прямо по лесной дороге, на развилке (метров 300 вперед от дороги) берете правее и вдоль забора Сокола до первого входа, там паркуетесь. Входите в калитку голубую и идете ровно вперед по тер-рии Сокола до каркаса забора - мы светло-зеленый корпус. Одевайтесь тепло, но чтоб не промокнуть - там многооооо снега) берите запасные варежки детям обязательно, снег сегодня очень мокрый.
Мясоеды посчитаются по прибытию и поделят затраты на кол-во ртов) Муж мой и сын старший (если поедет) тоже мясо съедят)) Так что +1 точно к мясу. Я тоже может умудрюсь рыбки взять. Самовар...где э взять-то...Напрягусь, поискать. У нас в деревне есть настоящий, но туда сейчас никак не проехать(
У кого есть походные столы раскладные - тоже не помещают!
Конечно чучелко нужно!!!!!!
Мои монтессорики сегодня сжигали-ох, веселье было)))Так резвились, что два часа и дождь не помеха был.

----------


## kiara

Будет еще Катя Стихина с мужем и дочкой - они плюсуются к мясоедам )или может возьмут с собой мясо).
*P.S. мои поехали за самоваром)))))))))))))))*

----------


## Амина

Папа наш очухался, тоже плюсуется к мясоедам, возьмите и на нас) Я все еще верю в себя и в то, что я напеку блинов))))

----------


## kiara

Даже я в себя верю, что встану рано и напеку блинов))) Даже будильник уже поставила, чтоб не забыть)
Важно - еще раз про форму одежды -снег сегодня прям мокрый - рыхлый, берите детям и себе запасные варежки, может носочки, одежду непромокаемую и теплую!

----------


## Jazz

У нас есть самовар электрический. Обычный тоже есть, но на даче, кажется - привезти пока нереально. Электрический можно в помещении закипятиться и на улицу вынести. Брать?
Мы будем вдвоем с Тимом. Шашлык я не хочу, а мелкий может пожелать.
Мед свойский привезу и сметану (покупную, правда), блинов напеку - тоже уже будильник завела)))

----------


## polya

Мы, к сожалению, не приедем. Без"лошадные" завтра по техническим причинам...( хорошо погулять!

----------


## Амина

Девочки, спасибо всем за чудесную, теплую (несмотря на морозец) и душевную встречу. Эх, как же я соскучилась по всем вам! Надеюсь, с наступлением тепла будем чаще встречаться)))

----------


## kiara

Был морозец?!да?))))
Не заметила)))
Ура нам-мы это сделали-первая Леля на природе таки состоялась)))))))))))!!!

----------


## Амина

Почему первая? А летние встречи у Кати?  :Smile:

----------


## Амина

http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=47 фото) безо всякой редакции, убрала только повторяющиеся почти без изменений и откровенно неудавшиеся лица)))

----------


## kazangi

какая красота! жалко мы никогда не попадаем((

----------


## kiara

Ну что ж вы никогда не попадаете!)
Маринка-исторические фоты выложила!!!!!!
И наш самовар с блинами))))Надо ж было рассказать, как мы это фотали))))
Блины разлетались аки крылатые))))Пришлось утащить в сторонку к самовару горячему блины и медик с рыбой со стола))))а, и сушки, которые детям тоже приглянулись) Иначе не получались фото-только ручки кругом вокруг блинов))))))
В след. раз можно также после Пасхи вылазку сделать)

----------


## mamaRita

Спасибо, Маринк, за фотки!!!!! И всем огромное за встречу!!! Да, надо чаще встречаться :Wink:  Оксан, а было морозно, угу :Smile: 


> http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=47 фото) безо всякой редакции, убрала только повторяющиеся почти без изменений и откровенно неудавшиеся лица)))

----------


## kazangi

> Ну что ж вы никогда не попадаете!)


да потому что когда у всех нормальных людей выходные, у нашего папы самое рабочее время... либо мы в деревню... поэтому все праздники тоже мимо нас(( раньше я в таком режиме работала, только обрадовалась, что хоть в декрете как человек буду везде ходить, но видимо не в этой жизни))

----------


## kiara

Девочки и мальчики!
Издательство "Ресурс" выпустило в свет еще одну поистине чудесную книгу!
*Уильям Поллак «Настоящие мальчики»* 
Профессор Гарвардского университета доктор Уильям Поллак широко известен своими исследованиями мужской психологии и проблем маскулинности. В основу книги положено его масштабное исследование «Слушая голоса мальчиков», позволившее автору сделать вывод, что в нашей культуре существует глубокое заблуждение относительно того, как растить сыновей. Доктор Поллак называет несколько причин того кризиса сознания, который переживают сегодняшние мальчики. Одна из них — травма сепарации — преждевременное отделение мальчика от матери. Эту травму мальчик переживает дважды: сначала в младенчестве, а затем еще раз в подростковом возрасте. Другая причина — так называемый «Мальчишеский кодекс» — свод негласных правил поведения и ожиданий общества, которые основываются на устаревших и совершенно бесполезных гендерных стереотипах. Подчиняясь «Мальчишескому кодексу», мальчики стыдятся своей уязвимости и прячут свои истинные чувства под маской «мужественности». В книге подробно рассматриваются следующие вопросы: * чем воспитание мальчиков отличается от воспитания девочек; * как повысить самооценку мальчиков; * как избежать двойных стандартов мужественности; * как помочь мальчикам стать уверенным в себе и эмоционально выразительными мужчинами; * как сделать мальчиков сильнее, укрепляя привязанности в семье; * как помочь мальчикам найти свой подлинный голос. Уильям Поллак не только ставит нашей культуре диагноз, но и предлагает лечение. Он убежден, что мальчики нуждаются в позволении выражать свои чувства и в большей заботе, нежели они получают сейчас. Им нужны отцы, эмоционально вовлеченные в их жизнь, с такими незаменимыми дарами, как совместные игры с сыном. Им необходимы матери. Именно привязанность должна стать основой нового мальчишеского кодекса. Используя силу привязанности, мы можем помочь мальчикам стать самими собой, идти во взрослую жизнь своим путем — быть поистине настоящими мальчиками, вырасти сильными настоящими мужчинами. Наша любовь — та сила, которая поможет мальчикам противостоять «кодексу». Это та сила, из которой рождается подлинная мужественность.
Предлагаю так же, как в прошлый раз быстренько организоваться и купить книгу, пока есть возможность (разлетается тираж как пирожки!)
*Цена 400 руб для членов "Лели", всего 12 книг могу взять.*
Пишемся - кому нужно.
Если останутся книги, предложу всем желающим за 480 руб.
А также, вышла в свет потрясная книга (я её жду еще с ноября!) *Рамиэль Нэйгел «Естественное лечение кариеса» о ней было выше уже* цена 300 р, так же 12 штук могу взять для Лели. Остальным - 380р.
По обоим позициям - минус 1 книга.
Итого осталось по 11 штук.

----------


## Веснушка

я хочу про мальчиков. Оксан, а Ньюфелда то нет больше? ты обещала.....

----------


## Домик в деревне

1 шт про мальчиков хочу тоже!

----------


## kiara

Записала.
Ольчик - Ньюфелда тираж так и не дали мне(((((у меня много кто ждет, увы(( Могу свою дать почитать, хочешь?

----------


## polya

+1 про мальчиков)

----------


## kiara

Ок, осталось 8 книг)

----------


## Noireverte

> Мне вот интересно - почему, после приглашения познакомиться ближе в виртуальном пространстве сайта, со стороны новичков возникает тишина?))


У пользователя KROSKA возникли сложности с ориентированием на сайте, вот ее сообщение:




> Здравствуйте,уважаемая kiara!Большое спасибо ,за письмо.Попыталась оставить сообщение о себе в разделе- Давайте знакомиться.Получилось или нет не знаю.Я по сайту хожу как лунатик -боюсь не туда нажать...Сайт замечательный.Спасибо!

----------


## kiara

Катюш-у нас Катя с Ксеней не могут к большому сожалению.
Мы будем втроем!

----------


## yakudza

Отлично, что втроем! Жаль, что Катя не может.
Итого по предварительным данным:
Оксана - 3
Марина - 3
Рита - 3
Мы - 4
Наталья Шерстюк - 3
Лена Федосеева - 2

Насте позвоните кто-нибудь, пожалуйста! Оле я завтра позвоню

Чтобы реабилитироваться за прошлую встречу, в этот раз шашлык-таки будет!)) Оксан, рыбу, если нужно, возьмите в городе, просто здесь хорошей нет. Можно ее на коптильне приготовить.

----------


## Jazz

Катя, милая, спасибо тебе за славную идею, приглашение и за то, что не забыла про нас. 
Но вот никак мы до вас не доберемся - еще ни разу не были! И в воскресенье тоже, к сожалению, не приедем. У нас в этот день, как и в прошлом году, самый грустный повод для встречи нашей семьи.
Всем привет и пожелание хорошей погоды и приятного-полезного отдыха в воскресенье!

----------


## Веснушка

мы в воскр к зубному записались в москву((( уже месяца 4 собирались.... спасибо!

----------


## yakudza

Жалко, девчат, ну значит в следующим раз!))

----------


## Веснушка

очень надеюсь!!!!!

----------


## kiara

Кать, а что насчет "инвентаря"? Нужно что-то прихватить? Мячи, обручи....?

----------


## yakudza

Оксан, прихвати, пожалуйста, мячи и лопатки (совочки). Спасибо!

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, только увидела твоё сообщение про книги!!! Я уже раньше писала, что мне про кариес обязательно нужно, про мальчиков безусловно тоже.

----------


## Inkeri

Всем привет, что-то я много пропустила) если можно еще, присоединюсь к покупке книги про мальчиков)

----------


## yakudza

На завтра обещают дождь(((( Переносим или экипируемся?

----------


## yakudza

переносить не будем. Одевайтесь теплее, сапоги, куртка. Будет интересно!

----------


## kiara

ÐÐ½Ð¸Ð³Ð¸ - Ð´Ð°, Ð²ÑÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ!
ÐÐ°ÑÑ- Ð¼Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ°ÑÐ½ÑÐµ - Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¼Ð¾ÐºÐ½ÐµÐ¼))) ÐÐ°Ð²Ð°Ð¹ÑÐµ Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÐ¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ñ ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÑÐ±Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðº Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð° Ð² Ð¡Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ðµ, Ð¼Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ½ÐµÑÐ³Ð¸ÐµÐ¹ Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ´Ð¸ÑÑÑ))))Ð° ÑÐ¾ Ñ ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð¸Ðº(

----------


## yakudza

ÑÐ¾ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾ Ð¼Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ°ÑÐ½ÑÐµ)))
ÐÐ´ÑÐ¼ Ð²Ð°Ñ!

----------


## yakudza

ÐÑÑÐ·ÑÑ, ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð²ÑÑÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²Ð¾ÑÐºÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐµ (14.07) Ñ 11. ÐÑÐ¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð², Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ!

----------


## kiara

ÐÑÐ¼Ð°Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ñ ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð³Ñ...Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÑÑÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð² Ð²ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐµ, Ð½Ð¾ Ñ ÑÑÐ¾-Ð½Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð´ÑÐ¼Ð°Ñ.

----------


## ÐÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°

Ð¯ Ð½Ð°Ð´ÐµÑÑÑ, Ñ ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð³Ñ)

----------


## Missis_Gry

Ð¾Ð¹, Ð´ÐµÐ²Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸,  ÐºÐ°Ðº Ñ Ð²Ð°Ñ Ð´ÑÑÐµÐ²Ð½ÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²ÑÑÑÐµÑÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÑ)) Ð½Ð°Ð´ÐµÑÑÑ,  Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼Ñ Ðº Ð²Ð°Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼ÑÑ)) ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾

----------


## yakudza

ÐÐµÐ²ÑÐ°Ñ, Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ·Ð¶Ð°Ð¹ÑÐµ!!! ÐÑ Ñ ÐÐ»ÐµÑÐµÐ¹ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¾Ð±Ð´ÑÐ¼ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ (Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ´ÑÑ)! ÐÑÐ´ÐµÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐ°ÑÑ!))

----------


## kiara

ÐÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ñ ÐÑ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÐ¼, ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ðº 11, Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÑ, Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐ¿ÐµÐµÐ¼,Ð·Ð°ÑÐ°Ð½ÐµÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ) Ðº 12 Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾.
ÐÐ°ÑÑ - ÑÑÐ¾ Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ? ÐÐºÑÑÐ½ÑÑÐºÐ¸?ÐÐ²Ð¾ÑÐ¸\ÑÑÑÐºÑÑ?Ð ÑÐ±Ñ  ? ÐÐ¾Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð½Ð°Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ?)))

----------


## yakudza

ÐÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÐ°ÑÐ»ÑÐº, ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð° Ð¼ÑÑÐ¾ÐµÐ´Ð¾Ð²))
ÐÑÑ ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ñ, Ð¾Ð³ÑÑÑÑ, ÑÐºÑÐ¾Ð¿, Ð¿ÐµÑÑÑÑÐºÐ°.
ÐÐ¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð²Ð·ÑÑÑ Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð´Ð¾ÑÑ, Ð²ÐºÑÑÐ½ÑÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÐ¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÑÑÐºÑÐ¾Ð².
ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð·ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐµ ÑÑÐ±Ñ, Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÑ ÐµÐµ Ð² ÐºÐ¾Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÐ½Ðµ.

Ð¡Ð°Ð¼Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¾ Ð±Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ¿Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¾, ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð²Ð°Ð¼ ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð±Ð½Ð¾ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÐ·ÑÐ¸. ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÑ, Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹, Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð²Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð´ÑÐµÑ! ÐÐ¾ Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, Ð±ÐµÑÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾, ÐºÑÑÑÐµ!

----------


## yakudza

> Ð¯ Ð½Ð°Ð´ÐµÑÑÑ, Ñ ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð³Ñ)


ÐÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð½, Ð²Ñ ÐºÐ°Ðº?

----------


## Амина

Мы с детьми будем)

----------


## Амина

Нарооооод!!! А никто не хочет встретиться?)) Тыщу лет не виделись!) Пора давно сезон открывать!)

----------


## yakudza

да! 
...а то мы уже совсем одичали))

----------


## kiara

Всех дикарей к нааааам))))))
*Воскресенье, традиционно в 12?*

----------


## Амина

Да! Ура!) Зовите наших, а то ж наверняка не все увидят)

----------


## kiara

Давайте в честь Дня учителя "осенний школьный бал" сделаем?)))
Откопаем свои семейные школьные фотографии и принесем показать, может кто успеет коллажики замутить?
 В общем, *тащите фото-кино-видео архивы на тему "школьные годы чудесные"!*
И да, сообщите,тем, кто не часто тут бывает)

----------


## kiara

Я кого знала,оповестила)

----------


## kiara

Если Марина успеет,то будет торт)
Но садовые осенние фрукты детям-приветствуются! 
А еще кто не поленится и порадует всех домашним пирогом с яблоками? 
Я принесу пирог с капустой)

----------


## polya

> Если Марина успеет,то будет торт)
> Но садовые осенние фрукты детям-приветствуются! 
> А еще кто не поленится и порадует всех домашним пирогом с яблоками? 
> Я принесу пирог с капустой)


Если мы будем живы-здоровы (уже боюсь загадывать) - придем все) И пирог захватим) А место встречи: Сосновый бор или в Немо?

----------


## kiara

Катерин - Немо)))))

----------


## Веснушка

уже чувствую вкус пирогов. но мы не придем.... кашляем все трое(((((

----------


## kiara

Оля, выздоравливайте!!!!
Девочки-спасибо всем за пироги яблочные, умницы вы наши! И Маринке за тортик)
Ох, как же детки у всех вырослиииииии!!! Такие все уже большие)

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо) стараемся)) какие молодцы вы что собрались!!! выложите хоть фоты!!! и с пирогами...мммм...))

----------


## yakudza

Всем спасибо за встречу! Всё было прекрасно!
Тут у меня немного фото, только я порядок выкладки, к сожалению, нарушила.
Оль, извини, пироги не засняла, не до того было)))) они были очень вкусными!

----------


## Веснушка

все такие классные!!!!!!!!!! а удивил больше всех Арсений - такой парень!)))) очень изменился! и все такие милые, улыбчивые)))

----------


## Амина

Ну дык, Арсений теперь первоклассник!)

----------


## freedom

Вот еще немного фоток со встречи http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=51 , здесь и пироги засветились=)))

----------


## Angioia

Хотим к вам в клуб)) примите? а когда снова встреча?)

----------


## kiara

С удовольствием)
Пишите в темах,знакомьтесь с нами - знакомьте со своей семьей.

----------


## yakudza

> Вот еще немного фоток со встречи http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=51 , здесь и пироги засветились=)))


Классные фотки! И отличная встреча была!)))

Вы тут писали про настольные игры всякие. Я подумала, может как-нибудь на Леле поиграем с детьми?

----------


## kiara

ÐÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ Ð´Ð°,ÐÐ°ÑÑ-Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð¼ÑÑÐ»Ñ!
Ð Ð´Ð°Ð²Ð°Ð¹ÑÐµ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´. ÐÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ð» "ÐÐ³ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¹"?))))
ÐÑÐ¸Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð¸Ð³ÑÑ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸Ð³ÑÐ°ÑÑ!

----------


## yakudza

ÐÐ°!
...........

----------


## mamaRita

Ñ Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´, Ð¸Ð³ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐºÐ° - ÑÑÐ¿ÐµÑ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½Ñ!!! ÐÑ, Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°, ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð² Ð£ÐÐ Ð¸Ð³ÑÐ°ÐµÐ¼ ÑÑÑÑ-ÑÑÑÑ, Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐµÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑÑ Ð»ÑÐ´ÐµÐ¹ ÐµÑÑÑ...

----------


## kiara

ÐÐ¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´Ð¸ Ð¡Ð²ÑÑÐºÐ¸,Ð²ÑÑÑÐµÑÐ°ÐµÐ¼ÑÑ? ÐÐ¾Ð»ÑÐ´ÑÐµÐ¼,Ð³Ð°Ð´Ð°ÐµÐ¼,Ð¿Ð¾ÐµÐ¼,Ð¿Ð»ÑÑÐµÐ  ¼))))?
Ð ÑÑÐ±Ð±Ð¾ÑÑ 18 ÑÐ½Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¾Ð¼,Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ñ 18:00 Ð¸ Ð´Ð¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ°))))
Ð Ð²Ð¾ÑÐºÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐµ Ð°Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð²ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¾Ð¼...
ÐÐ°Ðº ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð²ÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð²ÑÑÑÐµÑÐ¸? ÐÐ¸ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ.

----------


## ÐÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°

Ð¯, ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð´Ð²ÑÐ¼Ñ ÑÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð·Ð°. ÐÐ¾ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµ Ð² ÑÑÐ±Ð±Ð¾ÑÑ.

----------


## ÐÐµÑÐ½ÑÑÐºÐ°

ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¾Ðº Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑ, Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ Ð²ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ñ!

----------


## mamaRita

Ð¼Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð°Ð°Ð°! ÐÑÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐºÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÑÐµÑ Ð½Ð°Ð¼ ÐºÑÐ´Ð° Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ ÑÑÑÐ° Ð½ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÑ!!!

----------


## kiara

ÐÐ°Ð²Ð°Ð¹ÑÐµ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ¾Ð»Ð±Ð¸Ð¼ *ÑÑÐ±Ð±Ð¾ÑÑ 18 ÑÐ½Ð²Ð°ÑÑ 18:00
*

----------


## polya

ÐÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ°ÐµÐ¼ÑÑ.)

----------


## kiara

ÐÐµ Ð·Ð°Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¸-ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ð² 18:00! ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð²ÐºÑÑÐ½ÑÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑÑÑ, ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð´Ð°)

----------

